# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الخميس 19/11/2015

## ماجد احمد

*
   صباح الخير
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الاتحاد يتوج المريخ بلقب الدوري الممتاز بعد تمسك الأزرق بالانسحاب

أعلن الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إقامة مباراة ختام الدوري الممتاز في موعدها المحدد له غداً الجمعة العشرين من فبراير برغم تمسك الأزرق بالانسحاب من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وأكد قادة الاتحاد أنهم سينظمون مهرجاناً تخلله مباراة ودية بين أحد الأندية مع المريخ ومن ثم يتم تتويج المريخ بعد ذلك بلقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز بصورة طبيعية ليعلن الاتحاد بعد ذلك انتهاء الموسم الكروي والتفرغ لعقد الجمعية العمومية الطارئة يوم الرابع والعشرين من الشهر الحالي لمناقشة أزمة الموسم والتداعيات الأخيرة التي أدت لتدخل البرلمان ورئاسة الجمهورية لحل الأزمة.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مجلس المريخ يؤمن على استمرارية كوفي برغم قرار غارزيتو برحيل اللاعب

بعد تسلمه لخطاب الموافقة على تجديد إعارة اللاعب من ناديه الغاني أمّن مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ على تجديد تعاقده مع الغاني فرانسيس كوفي لعام جديد برغم القرار الذي اتخذه الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للأحمر مؤخراً وأكد فيه عدم رغبته في خدمات المحترفين الأجانب الثلاثة كوفي وديديه واوكراه بيد أن مجلس المريخ يرى أن كوفي كان من أفضل اللاعبين في الفرقة الحمراء في الموسم المنصرم وأسهم بفعالية في الانجازات التي حققها الأحمر خاصة على صعيد دوري الأبطال الامر الذي جعل المجلس يجدد إعارته من ناديه لفترة جديدة.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مخطط خطير لتدمير المريخ !!


بالامس خطف الاهلي شندي لاعب الامل حمدي من داخل غرفة المريخ و قام بتسجيله في كشوفاته !!
انتهي الخبر !! ولنا التعليق!!
حذرنا من مسالب التعيين في المريخ و اكدنا ان الاتيان بعناصر لا تملك المال والاصرار على الدفع بشخصيات جديدة لنج على الوسط الرياضي سيدفع ثمنه المريخ !!
هنا تذكرت تصريحات شيخ العرب ضقل والتي قال فيها لن ندفع بمريخي لرئاسة نادي المريخ كي نحرجه او نحرقه لاننا سنقوم بتوفير المال لتسيير نشاط الموسم !!
كذلك قال الاخ جمال الوالي انه سيدعم لجنة التسيير الجديدة وسيتكفل بكافة نفقات اللاعبين الذين سيقوم المريخ بالتمديد لهم !!
كل تلك الوعود ذهبت ادراج الرياح و لم يضم المريخ اي لاعب جديد بل ان الاندية قام بافراغ غرفته من المواهب التي احتضنها و ضمها طوال الفترة الماضية !!
ما حدث بالامس اكد ان المريخ يمر بمحنة حقيقية وانه سيعاني كثيرا في الفترة المقبلة بعد ان تفرج عليه الوالي و شيخ العرب محمد على الجاك ضقل ومجلس الشوري و من جاؤا به وجعلوه يواجه المشاكل والازمات بنفسه !!
على ضقل ان يعلم انه لم يحرق ونسي فحسب بل دفع به برجليه للمحرقة وما هتافات الجماهير لحظة تسجيل اللاعب حمدي للامل اكبر دليل على ان المريخ سيعاني ويعاني !!
الاخ صلاح ادريس ما كان يقوم بخطف لاعب من المريخ ولكنه بالامس خطف حمدي وقلعه من غرفة المريخ !!
هل لان الحبيب غادر المنصب وحان الوقت ليدفع المريخ الثمن !!؟
لا نقول للوالي ادعم ولكننا نذكره ان المريخ الذي ترأسه ابو العائلة وشاخور و مهدي الفكي لن يلعب في دوري الشمس الحارة على الاطلاق !!
نقول لجمال امسك يدك عليك ولا تطلقها ان كنت تقرن دعمك وحبك للمريخ بالمنصب !!
على بقية الاندية ان تأخذ نصيبها و ان تخطف راجي وتسجل بله و تخطف الباشا طالما ان هناك من يتفرج على لجنة لم يمض على تعيينها سوى ايام وهي لا تعلم حتى نادي المريخ به كم من الطوابق !!
تعالوا وجردوا المريخ من كل لاعبيه طالما ان من ادعوا حب المريخ تفرجوا على تدمير المريخ و سحقه !!
سيبقي لنا من المريخ الحب و سيبقي لنا الاسم ولن تأخذوه عنوة واقتدار !!
لو كنا ندرك ان الوالي ورفاقه سيوصلوننا لهذه المريخ لطبنا من الاخ جمال ان يعيدنا للجمعية حتى تختار من يرأس المريخ لانها ستكون مسئولة امام الله عن المريخ !!
الحالة التي وصل اليها المريخ الآن لن تعفي التحالف ولا كبارات المريخ ولا حتى الصاقعة او عادل محمد عثمان او الدقير او محمد الياس من المسئولية !!
المريخ يمضي بسرعة الصاروخ للهاوية وهم يتفرجون!!
المريخ يفقد كل يوم احد لاعبيه وهم يتفرجون !!
المريخ اصبح بلا اجانب وهم يتفرجون !!
لقد تم تشليح المريخ بامتياز !!
هل هذا هو الهدف الاخ العزيز مولانا عثمان الخليفة !!\
المريخ يحتاج للمال اما الشهادات فمكانها الادراج وتكبيرها ووضعها في جدران المنازل !!
بالامس هتفت جماهير المريخ ضد لجنة التسيير !!
اخيرا 
لجنة التسيير لا ذنب لها سوى ان قادتها مريخاب خلص قبلوت التكليف في الوقت الذي هرب فيه الكبار و عمالقة الادارة والخبرات !!
نحي الاخ ونسي ونشد من ازرة ونؤكد له :انك الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب لكنك حضرت في زمن اغبر !!
ونسي الرجل المرتب المنظم وجد نفسه محاطا بالديون ومغرقا في الازمات !!
اعينوا الرجل وقفوا معه ليخرج من المطب الصناعي !!
غدا ستتحرك الديون والشيكات خليك قدرها يا ونسي نثق في قدراتك والمريخ لن ينزل او يهبط للاولي طالما ان جمهوره متواجد وقادر على حمايته !!
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*صبحك الله بالخير والسعادة اخى ماجد
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*

هل هنالك أجندة خفية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					



هل هنالك أجندة خفية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



بالعكس قالوا نحن ما قدرنا نحلها.  والحمد لله في ناس يحلوها.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*نبض الصفوة
أمير عوض
ناس تعيش في وهم كبير

★مواصلة لبرنامج التغبيش و زرع الأوهام و الأخبار المفبركة نزلت الصحف الزرقاء و هي تحمل علي متنها عناوين لا تمت للواقع بصلة..
★حالة من “التضليل الكامل” عمت الديار الزرقاء بعد أن بشرها الإعلام الأزرق “المخدوع” بأن تدخلا حدث سيؤدي لحل الإتحاد العام.. و حملت أحدي الإصدارات عنوانا ضخما بتدخل رئاسة الجمهورية بذات نفسها!!
★الورطة التي ألقي فيها إعلام “البصيرة أم حمد” ناديه.. و هو يدس المشورة الخاسرة لرئيس النادي الذي إبتلع الطعم طمعا في الزعامة و المواجهات الكرتونية..
★الأشخاص الذين أشاروا لإدارة الهلال بأن مسار القضية نهايته حل الإتحاد.. و جعلوا يوزعون الجهل القانوني الذي تبجح به رئيسهم و هو يحدثنا عن المادة (١/٨٣) و عن نهاية عهد “مجدي – اسامه” و حل لجنة الإستئنافات و رفض كل قراراتها السابقة..
★معركة في غير معترك دخلت فيها إدارة النادي “البرلومة” في مجال العمل الرياضي و غير الملمة بالقوانين.. حيث حاولت إدارة الهلال أن تضع نفسها في موقع الوصي علي قضية نادي الأمل.. و عاش منسوبي النادي في “وهم كبير” بأنهم الباحثين عن العدالة و أن إدارتهم هي هبة الله علي الأرض و التي ستغمرها عدلا و تزيل كل الفاسدين من كل قطاعات الرياضة السودانية!!
★دخل الهلال حربه بالوكاله و هو لا يحمل في جعبته من المواد القانونية ما يدين “جناح بعوضة” أو أوهن من الإتحاد العام.. فسمعنا “رغي كتير” بلا قوانين و كالعادة مسك رئيس الهلال “العصاية من النص” و هو يصر علي الإنسحاب رغبة منه في تحقيق حلم الزعامة و النترة التي جعلته يوزع الشتائم و الأوصاف الغريبة لكل خصومة متخطيا الخطوط الحمراء التي تجمع علاقات القمة فيما بينها أو بين الإتحاد العام الجهة المنوط بها إدارة الكرة داخل السودان..
★خدعوه مرارا.. و أهموه بلبس ثياب الزعيم المنافح و دبجوا أمام إسمه ألقابا فخيمة.. فعاث بسمعة ناديه في وحل التمرد و الخروج علي القوانين.. فخسروا بذلك كأس السودان و بطولة الممتاز بعد الخروج صفر اليدين أفريقيا و لم يجدوا أمامهم إلا مواصلة الغي في الضلاله و التضليل فصاروا يطلقون الأكاذيب علي بعضهم و يصدقونها بلا خجل..
★خدع إعلام الهلال رئيسة كثيرا.. و بالأمس سقاهم من نفس الكأس ببشري قرارات ال”٤٨ ساعة” فعبوا كؤوسهم جميعا و خرجوا علينا بكذبة نوفمبر الجماعية صبح اليوم..
★لعل الرجل الآن أكثر سعادة.. بعد أن عاقب من كذبوا عليه كثيرا و ضللوه عن طريق الصواب بمشورتهم الخائطة علي الدوام!!
★إنتظرنا كثيرا اليوم تحقيق النبوأت و البشارات.. و إنتظر معنا الجمهور الأزرق المغلوب علي أمره و هو يري فريقه مجردا من كل البطولات و لا يحرز نصرا إلا عبر أكاذيب و تخديرات الصحافة و الواقع يحكي مر الفشل..
★لا طالوا عنب البطولات.. و لا بلح حل الإتحاد.. فبئس المشورة ما إنقادت ورائها أمة كاملة سلمت أمرها لمن لا يحسن القياد.
★نبضات أخيرة★
★أين اللاعب حمدي يا محي الدين عبد التام؟!!
★حقيقة أن المريخ سيفقد لاعبه المحترف كوفي تبقي غير مستساغة لدي علي الإطلاق..
★كوفي المجرب و المميز و الذي شاهدناه بأم أعيننا يصول و يجول محليا و أفريقيا نستغني عنه ببساطة مقابل محترف آخر أمر نجاحه مرهونا بظروف تقبله بيئتنا و أجواءنا و ملاعبنا!!
★كوفي الذي لن يكلف تجديد إعارته أكثر من (٦٠ ألف دولار) سنتركه لنبدأ مفاوضات شاقة مع محترف آخر سيكلف ما يكلف؟!!
★يوم جديد مر كما سابقيه.. و غدا تصريحات للتطمين.. و بعدها ندخل في عطلة نهاية الإسبوع الثالث!!
★تسويف جديد حتي يوم ٢٥ نوفمبر.. لقد هرمنا في إنتظار تحرك اللجنة نحو التسجيلات المحلية علي الأقل!!
★الإتحاد العام حفظ هيبته و حدد نهاية موسمه و مرر توجيه المفوضية للجمعية العمومية العاجلة..
★من هدد بكري المدينة بعدم “دق الكورة تاني”.. واصل خوائه بتهديد نواب البرلمان أعضاء الإتحاد العام.. واصل خطرفاته و  أطلق قنبله صوتية أحرجت الصحافة الزرقاء التي فقدت مصداقيتها تماما اليوم بسبب تصديقه!!
★حل الإتحاد العام.. تجميد الموسم.. إلغاء منافسة الدوري الممتاز.. عناوين بارزة لأحلام “زلوط” الزرقاء!!
★البعيد يكلم القريب.. الكذاب يحدث الصادق.. يوم الجمعه “كتمتنا” قايمة إحتفالا بالممتاز.. و لا عزاء للمحلولين..
★حرجوه كثيرا.. فحرجهم جميعا مرة.. و حرجة تفوت و لا حد يموت.
★نبضة أخيرة★
الإعلام الأزرق لا يكذب.. و لكنه يتجمل.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صباحاتك خير وصحة وعافية حبيبنا ماجد
وشكرا على الابداعات
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*حمدي: الكاش لعب دوراً كبيراً في تحويل وجهتي من المريخ للآرسنال

كشف حمدي يحيي لاعب أهلي شندي المنتقل اليه من الأمل عطبرة عن الأسباب التي جعلته يغادر غرفة تسجيلاته المريخ ويوقع لأهلي شندي مبيناً أنه أمضى فترة طويلة في غرفة تسجيلات المريخ من دون أن يحسم الأحمر أمر انتقاله لكشوفاته بصورة رسمية الأمر الذي جعله يقبل بعرض أهلي شندي الذي كان أكثر جدية من عرض المريخ مبيناً أن السبب الأهم في تحويل وجهته من المريخ إلى الأهلي تسلمه حافز تسجيله (كاش) من اهلي شندي برغم أن العرض الذي قدمه الآرسنال هو نفس العرض الذي قدمه له المريخ وتمنى حمدي أن يوفق مع فريقه الجديد في المرحلة المقبلة على الصعيدين الافريقي والمحلي.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

مجلس المريخ يؤمن على استمرارية كوفي برغم قرار غارزيتو برحيل اللاعب

بعد تسلمه لخطاب الموافقة على تجديد إعارة اللاعب من ناديه الغاني أمّن مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ على تجديد تعاقده مع الغاني فرانسيس كوفي لعام جديد برغم القرار الذي اتخذه الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للأحمر مؤخراً وأكد فيه عدم رغبته في خدمات المحترفين الأجانب الثلاثة كوفي وديديه واوكراه بيد أن مجلس المريخ يرى أن كوفي كان من أفضل اللاعبين في الفرقة الحمراء في الموسم المنصرم وأسهم بفعالية في الانجازات التي حققها الأحمر خاصة على صعيد دوري الأبطال الامر الذي جعل المجلس يجدد إعارته من ناديه لفترة جديدة.




أحلى خبر من الصباح 
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*أولمبيك خريبكة يحرز كأس العرش للمرة الثانية في تاريخه


فاز أولمبيك خريبكة بكأس العرش المغربي لكرة القدم يوم الأربعاء بعدما تغلب على الفتح الرباطي حامل اللقب بركلات الترجيح 4-1 عقب انتهاء الوقت الأصلي والشوطين الإضافيين بالتعادل السلبي في ملعب طنجة الكبير بشمال البلاد.
وهو اللقب الثاني في كأس العرش لاولمبيك خريبكة وصيف بطل الدوري المغربي بعد 2006 بينما خسر الفتح الرباطي في النهائي لثالث مرة في تاريخه مقابل التتويج باللقب ست مرات.
ورغم خسارته في نهائي كأس العرش سيمثل الفتح الرباطي المغرب في كأس الاتحاد الافريقي إلى جانب الكوكب المراكشي ثالث الدوري نظرا لان أولمبيك خريبكة سيشارك في دوري ابطال افريقيا مع الوداد البيضاوي بطل الدوري.
وتسلم ابراهيم البزغودي قائد أولمبيك خريبكة الكأس من الأمير مولاي رشيد شقيق العاهل المغربي محمد السادس بينما ذهب لقب السيدات لصالح الجيش الملكي حامل اللقب.
وبعد انتهاء الوقت الأصلي والشوطين الإضافيين بالتعادل السلبي لجأ الفريقان إلى ركلات الترجيح التي ابتسم فيها الحظ لاولمبيك خريبكة الذي نجح لاعبوه أسامة المزكوري وعثمان بناي ويوسف عوكادي و ابراهيما باكايوكو في التسجيل.
وسجل للفتح نبيل باها بينما اهدر مراد باتنة ومحمد الناهيري ركلتين لتنطلق احتفالات أنصار أولمبيك خريبكة الذي ثأر لخسارته أمام المنافس ذاته في 1995.
وكان الفتح الرباطي الباحث عن لقبه السابع هو الأفضل نسبيا منذ بداية المباراة التي حضرها أكثر من 30 ألف مشجع رغم أن أولمبيك خريبكة لعب بتشكيل هجومي مع تعزيز خط الدفاع.
وحصل أولمبيك خريبكة على ركلة حرة بعد مرور دقيقتين تصدى لها الحارس عبد الرحمن الحواصلي ورد الفتح بعد دقيقتين بمجهود فردي من مراد باتنة الذي سدد كرة أبعدها المدافع باكايوكو لركنية.
وتوغل المهدي الباسل ظهير الفتح من الجهة اليمنى في الدقيقة 17 داخل منطقة الجزاء لكن تسديدته من وضع صعب مرت بمحاذاة القائم الأيسر ليعود باتنة ويسدد بقوة كرة أبعدها الدفاع لركنية.
واستمر بحث الفتح الرباطي عن افتتاح التسجيل مع استئناف اللعب في الشوط الثاني بينما اعتمد أولمبيك خريبكة على الهجمات المرتدة أخطرها رأسية البديل عثمان بناي في الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع تصدى لها الحارس بصعوبة بعد أن كان متقدما بعض الشيء.
وتكرر السيناريو ذاته في الشوطين الإضافيين باستمرار التفوق الميداني للفتح واعتماد أولمبيك خريبكة على الهجمات المرتدة التي كانت نادرة باسثتناء تسديدة بناي مرة أخرى في الدقيقة الأخيرة التي اجبرت الحارس على التدخل بشكل رائع.
وهذه ثاني مرة يفقد فيها الفتح الرباطي لقب كأس العرش عبر ركلات الترجيح بعد 2009 أمام جاره الجيش الملكي.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سامي عبد الله يدخل ضمن خيارات المريخ في الميركاتو

دخل سامي عبد الله مدافع مريخ كوستي مطلق السراح خيارات مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ للتعاقد معه في فترة التسجيلات الحالية من أجل تدعيم الخط الخلفي للاحمر في المرحلة المقبلة خاصة في ظل النقص الحاد الذي يعاني منه الاحمر في هذه الخانة وكذلك بعدم وجود العناصر التي تستطيع تقديم الاضافة المطلوبة لخط الدفاع الأحمر ويسعى الأحمر الى الاستفادة من مدافعه الأسبق سامي عبد الله واعادته للكشوفات الحمراء بعد فترة غياب طويلة حيث تم تسجيل سامي للأحمر تحت السن قبل أن يتحول بعد ذلك لأهلي مدني ومن بعده الهلال في مرتين ولعب كذلك للأمل عطبرة قبل أن يوقع مؤخراً لمريخ كوستي الذي انتهى تعاقده معه بنهاية العام الحالي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﺟﺎﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎ : ﻟﻴﺲ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ

ﻭﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺣﻴﺪﺭ ﺟﺎﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎ
ﻓﻲ
ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻣﺘﺠﺪﺩﺓ : ﻣﻨﺤﻨﺎ ﻛﻞ
ﺍﻻﻃﺮﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻻﻋﺬﺭ ﻟﻤﻦ
ﺃﻧﺬﺭ
ﺃﻗﺮ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﺣﻴﺪﺭ ﺟﺎﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎ ﻭﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ
ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﺍﻻﺯﻣﺔ
ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻫﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻲ
ﻣﻨﻌﻄﻒ ﺧﻄﻴﺮ ﻭﺃﻭﺿﺢ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ
ﺧﺺ
ﺑﻬﺎ )ﻗﻮﻭﻥ ( ﻓﺠﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻥ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ
ﻛﺮﺓ
ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ
ﻗﺪ
ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻣﻌﻪ ﻣﻌﻠﻨﺎ ﺩﻋﻮﺗﻪ ﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻃﺎﺭﺉ
ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻧﻬﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻹﺗﺨﺎﺫ
ﻗﺮﺍﺭ
ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺑﺸﺄﻥ ﺍﻻﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻫﻨﺔ ﻣﺸﻴﺮﺍ ﺍﻟﻲ
ﺩﻋﻮﺓ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻻﻧﻌﻘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻄﺎﺭﺋﺔ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﻻﺗﺨﺎﺫ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ
ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻣﻦ
ﺷﺄﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﺼﺤﻴﺢ ﻣﺴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ
ﻣﻌﺒﺮﺍ
ﻋﻦ ﺃﻣﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﺻﻞ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻲ
ﺍﻳﺠﺎﺩ
ﺣﻞ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻟﻼﺯﻣﺔ .. ﻭﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ
ﻓﻲ
ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺗﻪ ﻟـ )ﻗﻮﻭﻥ ( ﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﻛﻮﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﻣﻨﺤﻮﺍ
ﻛﻞ
ﺍﻻﻃﺮﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﺮﺩﻓﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻮﻝ
ﻭﺑﻌﺪ
ﺍﻻﻥ ) ﻻﻋﺬﺭ ﻟﻤﻦ ﺍﻧﺬﺭ ( ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺍ ﺍﻥ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻪ
ﻫﺬﺍ
ﻣﻮﺟﻪ ﻟﻜﻞ ﺍﻃﺮﺍﻑ ﺍﻻﺯﻣﺔ .. ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ
ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ
ﺣﻴﺪﺭ ﺟﺎﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺮﻳﺔ ﻟـ
) ﻗﻮﻭﻥ ( ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ
ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻘﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﺎﺗﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺐﺀ
ﺍﻻﻛﺒﺮ
ﻭﻳﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻠﻮﻝ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﺑﺎﻻﺯﻣﺔ
ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻌﻄﻒ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻴﺮ ﻣﻌﺮﺑﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺃﻣﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻥ
ﻳﺨﺮﺝ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ
ﺗﺴﺎﻋﺪ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ .. ﻭﺣﻮﻝ
ﻣﺎﺗﺮﺩﺩ
ﻋﻦ ﺗﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﻛﺸﻒ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﺣﻴﺪﺭ
ﺟﺎﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎ ﻭﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺍﻥ
ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ
ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺤﻴﺤﻴﺔ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﺓ ﻣﺒﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ
ﻣﻨﺤﺖ
ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﻃﺮﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻓﻲ
ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﻋﺪﻡ
ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺮﻙ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﺑﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺘﺮﺱ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺃﻱ
ﺳﻨﺘﺪﺧﻞ
ﻟﺤﻔﻆ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﻟﻠﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ
ﺑﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ
ﺳﺘﻌﻴﺪ ﻟﻠﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺇﻧﻀﺒﺎﻃﻪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ
ﻓﻘﺪﻧﺎﻩ
ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺘﻌﻠﺔ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻮﺟﺪ
ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ .. ﻭﻓﻲ ﺧﺘﺎﻡ
ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺗﻪ ﻛﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﻋﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﻻﻋﺬﺭ
ﻟﻤﻦ ﺍﻧﺬﺭ ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺍ ﺍﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﻣﻮﺟﻪ
ﻟﻜﻞ
ﺍﻻﻃﺮﺍﻑ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الجبال يهزم النهضة بهدفين ويضمن بقاءه في الممتاز
.
فاز هلال الجبال على النهضة ربك بهدفين نظيفين في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم بكادوقلي احرزهما اللاعب الغاني فودي وكان الهلال قد خسر نتيجة الذهاب بهدف نظيف ليضمن تواجده ضمن اندية الممتاز لموسم 2016
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

سامي عبد الله يدخل ضمن خيارات المريخ في الميركاتو

دخل سامي عبد الله مدافع مريخ كوستي مطلق السراح خيارات مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ للتعاقد معه في فترة التسجيلات الحالية من أجل تدعيم الخط الخلفي للاحمر في المرحلة المقبلة خاصة في ظل النقص الحاد الذي يعاني منه الاحمر في هذه الخانة وكذلك بعدم وجود العناصر التي تستطيع تقديم الاضافة المطلوبة لخط الدفاع الأحمر ويسعى الأحمر الى الاستفادة من مدافعه الأسبق سامي عبد الله واعادته للكشوفات الحمراء بعد فترة غياب طويلة حيث تم تسجيل سامي للأحمر تحت السن قبل أن يتحول بعد ذلك لأهلي مدني ومن بعده الهلال في مرتين ولعب كذلك للأمل عطبرة قبل أن يوقع مؤخراً لمريخ كوستي الذي انتهى تعاقده معه بنهاية العام الحالي.






لا
حرام عليكم ياخ

والله حرام

سامي شنو

الروووووب

الزول دا ماسورة المواسير الله لا عادو

هو وسعيد السعودي زي بعض

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*ماسورة اكبر من الريح.
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*يا صباح الفل والياسمين .. يا صباح الرياحين .. يا صباح نسمات الشتاء البارده .. صباحك خير وبركه د. ماجد .. لك الود والتقدير والإحترام وشكرا جزيلا
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

مخطط خطير لتدمير المريخ !!


بالامس خطف الاهلي شندي لاعب الامل حمدي من داخل غرفة المريخ و قام بتسجيله في كشوفاته !!
انتهي الخبر !! ولنا التعليق!!
حذرنا من مسالب التعيين في المريخ و اكدنا ان الاتيان بعناصر لا تملك المال والاصرار على الدفع بشخصيات جديدة لنج على الوسط الرياضي سيدفع ثمنه المريخ !!
هنا تذكرت تصريحات شيخ العرب ضقل والتي قال فيها لن ندفع بمريخي لرئاسة نادي المريخ كي نحرجه او نحرقه لاننا سنقوم بتوفير المال لتسيير نشاط الموسم !!
كذلك قال الاخ جمال الوالي انه سيدعم لجنة التسيير الجديدة وسيتكفل بكافة نفقات اللاعبين الذين سيقوم المريخ بالتمديد لهم !!
كل تلك الوعود ذهبت ادراج الرياح و لم يضم المريخ اي لاعب جديد بل ان الاندية قام بافراغ غرفته من المواهب التي احتضنها و ضمها طوال الفترة الماضية !!
ما حدث بالامس اكد ان المريخ يمر بمحنة حقيقية وانه سيعاني كثيرا في الفترة المقبلة بعد ان تفرج عليه الوالي و شيخ العرب محمد على الجاك ضقل ومجلس الشوري و من جاؤا به وجعلوه يواجه المشاكل والازمات بنفسه !!
على ضقل ان يعلم انه لم يحرق ونسي فحسب بل دفع به برجليه للمحرقة وما هتافات الجماهير لحظة تسجيل اللاعب حمدي للامل اكبر دليل على ان المريخ سيعاني ويعاني !!
الاخ صلاح ادريس ما كان يقوم بخطف لاعب من المريخ ولكنه بالامس خطف حمدي وقلعه من غرفة المريخ !!
هل لان الحبيب غادر المنصب وحان الوقت ليدفع المريخ الثمن !!؟
لا نقول للوالي ادعم ولكننا نذكره ان المريخ الذي ترأسه ابو العائلة وشاخور و مهدي الفكي لن يلعب في دوري الشمس الحارة على الاطلاق !!
نقول لجمال امسك يدك عليك ولا تطلقها ان كنت تقرن دعمك وحبك للمريخ بالمنصب !!
على بقية الاندية ان تأخذ نصيبها و ان تخطف راجي وتسجل بله و تخطف الباشا طالما ان هناك من يتفرج على لجنة لم يمض على تعيينها سوى ايام وهي لا تعلم حتى نادي المريخ به كم من الطوابق !!
تعالوا وجردوا المريخ من كل لاعبيه طالما ان من ادعوا حب المريخ تفرجوا على تدمير المريخ و سحقه !!
سيبقي لنا من المريخ الحب و سيبقي لنا الاسم ولن تأخذوه عنوة واقتدار !!
لو كنا ندرك ان الوالي ورفاقه سيوصلوننا لهذه المريخ لطبنا من الاخ جمال ان يعيدنا للجمعية حتى تختار من يرأس المريخ لانها ستكون مسئولة امام الله عن المريخ !!
الحالة التي وصل اليها المريخ الآن لن تعفي التحالف ولا كبارات المريخ ولا حتى الصاقعة او عادل محمد عثمان او الدقير او محمد الياس من المسئولية !!
المريخ يمضي بسرعة الصاروخ للهاوية وهم يتفرجون!!
المريخ يفقد كل يوم احد لاعبيه وهم يتفرجون !!
المريخ اصبح بلا اجانب وهم يتفرجون !!
لقد تم تشليح المريخ بامتياز !!
هل هذا هو الهدف الاخ العزيز مولانا عثمان الخليفة !!\
المريخ يحتاج للمال اما الشهادات فمكانها الادراج وتكبيرها ووضعها في جدران المنازل !!
بالامس هتفت جماهير المريخ ضد لجنة التسيير !!
اخيرا 
لجنة التسيير لا ذنب لها سوى ان قادتها مريخاب خلص قبلوت التكليف في الوقت الذي هرب فيه الكبار و عمالقة الادارة والخبرات !!
نحي الاخ ونسي ونشد من ازرة ونؤكد له :انك الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب لكنك حضرت في زمن اغبر !!
ونسي الرجل المرتب المنظم وجد نفسه محاطا بالديون ومغرقا في الازمات !!
اعينوا الرجل وقفوا معه ليخرج من المطب الصناعي !!
غدا ستتحرك الديون والشيكات خليك قدرها يا ونسي نثق في قدراتك والمريخ لن ينزل او يهبط للاولي طالما ان جمهوره متواجد وقادر على حمايته !!



كلموا الوهم ده
حمدى شنو كمان البختو فى غرفة لامن يخطفوهو
ده بنزل من القطر براهو بيمشى على الإتحاد
ناس أهلى شندى لقوهو مرمى وشالوهو
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*الحمد لله ربا العالمين ..أحلى خبر  في هذا  الصباح حبيبنا ماجد شكرا جزيلا  ماجد على جهودكم  الجبارة انت ورفاقك
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*منورين ياشباب وصباحكم خير ياحلوين   . . . .

مشكور يادكتور على الابداع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صــحــيــفة الـــــصــدى :


✯ الكاف يهدد الاندية السودانية بالحرمان من البطولة الافريقية .
✯ مجلس المريخ يتمسك باستمرارية كوفي .
✯ اجتماع حاشد لمجلس الشوري اليوم .
✯ محي الدين عبد التام : سننسحب من كل المنافسات اذا لم يتوج المريخ بلقب الدوري الممتاز غدا .
✯ الاتحاد يحول ازمة الموسم للجمعية العمومية .
✯ المريخ يرسل تأشيرات لسته محترفين اجانب .

عناوين صــحــيــفة الــــزعــــيــم :


✯ جماهير المريخ تكمل التحضيرات لمهرجان الاحتفال بالممتاز .
✯ اتحاد الكرة يتمسك بالقانون ويحول خروقات الموسم للعمومية الطارئة .
✯ مهاجم ريفربليت الارجنتيني يدخل ترشيحات لجنة التسيير .
✯ لجنة التسييوكر تعقد اجتماعا حاسما و(ونسي) يلتقي قيادات الشوري مساء اليوم.
✯ اوكرا يجمع مستلزماته… يودع زملائه.. يؤكد عدم عودته للمريخ .
✯ الزعيم تكشف عن مفاجئات في ملف الاجانب .

عناوين صــحــيــفة الــــــزاوية :


✯ السلطات تتراجع عن حل الاتحاد… والبرلمان يرحب .
✯ الجمعية العمومية تعتمد المريخ بطلا للممتاز… استثناء الامل من الهبوط .
✯ كان في طريقة الي مقر الفيفا : مجدي شمس الدين يعود بصورة مفاجئة من مطار اسطنبول .
وكيل لاعبين يرشح هداف ريفربليت الارجنتيني وفاسكو ديجاما البرازيلي للمريخ.
✯ موبوتو يجتمع بكاتومبي للتوجه للسودان .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> عـنـاويـــن الـصـحــف الـعـالـمـيــة والـعـربـــيــة :

• الفيفا يرفض استئناف بلاتر وبلاتيني ضد قرار لجنة القيم بإيقافهما
• السعادة تغمر بايت نجم وست هام لتجنبه الخضوع إلى عملية جراحة
• السلطات الاسبانية لا تخطط بتأجيل الكلاسيكو بعد تفجيرات فرنسا
• راوبول يؤكد اقامة مباريات الدوري الالماني في موعدها
• ليفربول يسعى للتعاقد مع الالماني ليروي سان صانع العاب شالكه في الشتاء
• بيكرمان: الأرجنتين استفادت من أخطاء لاعبي كولومبيا
• والد نيمار يهدد برحيل نجله عن برشلونة .. ومانشستر يونايتد يتربص
• سواريز: لاعبو ريال مدريد لن يستهدفوا ركبة ميسي!
• اوروبا تترقب قرعة يورو 2016 الشهر المقبل
• عودة خماسي إسبانيا وفيرمايلين إلى تدريبات برشلونة
• ابراهيموفيتش يربط نهاية مشواره مع السويد بيورو 2016 .. ويغلق الباب امام انتقاله لدوري الانجليزي
• إبراهيموفيتش: لقد تسببت باعتزال المنتخب الدنماركي بالكامل
• مانشستر يونايتد يضم لاعب فولهام الشاب دي بافونج
• إسبانيول يعقد إتفاقا مبدئيا مع الحارس الإسباني فيكتور فالديز خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية
• سيكسويل يقترح وضع شعارات الرعاة على قمصان المنتخبات
• جيمس رودريجيز يرفض التعليق على خسارة كولومبيا من الأرجنتين
• الشرطة الاسبانية تطالب الجماهير بالحضور مبكرا في الكلاسيكو
• فان غال: أكلف مساعدي بإدارة مانشستر يونايتد وانا اجني المال!
• هيجواين: خضنا مباراتين قويتين أمام منافسين كبيرين
• أولمبيك خريبكة يهزم الفتح الرباطي ويتوج بطلا لكأس العرش المغربي
• الفيفا يبدأ إجراءاته الانضباطية ضد الكويت لتصبح على أعتاب الاستبعاد من تصفيات مونديال 2018
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

◄ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي - الدور 3 :

• مايدنهاد يونايتد (-- : --) بورت فايل الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 6

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري البرازيلي - الأسبوع 35 :

• شابيكوينسي (-- : --) إنترناسيونال الساعة: 00:30 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 2

• فاسكو دا جاما (-- : --) كورينثيانز باوليستا الساعة: 03:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 2

• ساو باولو (-- : --) أتليتيكو مينيرو الساعة: 03:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 4

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 5 :

• اتحاد الشرطة (-- : --) سموحة الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: النيل للرياضة

========================================

✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

◄ كأس العرش المغربي - النهائي :

• الفتح الرباطي (0 : 0) أولمبيك خريبكة 
ضربات ترجيحية: (1-4) لصالح خريبكة

..................................................  .....

◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا للسيدات - دور ال16 :

• فولفسبورج - ألمانيا (2 : 0) تشيلسي - إنجلترا
• ليون - فرنسا (6 : 0) أتليتيكو مدريد - أسبانيا
• برشلونة - أسبانيا (1 : 0) تفينتي - هولندا
• سان جيرمان - فرنسا (0 : 0) اوربيرو - السويد

========================================
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*




مخطط خطير لتدمير المريخ !!


بالامس خطف الاهلي شندي لاعب الامل حمدي من داخل غرفة المريخ و قام بتسجيله في كشوفاته !!
انتهي الخبر !! ولنا التعليق!!
حذرنا من مسالب التعيين في المريخ و اكدنا ان الاتيان بعناصر لا تملك المال  والاصرار على الدفع بشخصيات جديدة لنج على الوسط الرياضي سيدفع ثمنه  المريخ !!
هنا تذكرت تصريحات شيخ العرب ضقل والتي قال فيها لن ندفع بمريخي لرئاسة  نادي المريخ كي نحرجه او نحرقه لاننا سنقوم بتوفير المال لتسيير نشاط  الموسم !!
كذلك قال الاخ جمال الوالي انه سيدعم لجنة التسيير الجديدة وسيتكفل بكافة نفقات اللاعبين الذين سيقوم المريخ بالتمديد لهم !!
كل تلك الوعود ذهبت ادراج الرياح و لم يضم المريخ اي لاعب جديد بل ان  الاندية قام بافراغ غرفته من المواهب التي احتضنها و ضمها طوال الفترة  الماضية !!
ما حدث بالامس اكد ان المريخ يمر بمحنة حقيقية وانه سيعاني كثيرا في الفترة  المقبلة بعد ان تفرج عليه الوالي و شيخ العرب محمد على الجاك ضقل ومجلس  الشوري و من جاؤا به وجعلوه يواجه المشاكل والازمات بنفسه !!
على ضقل ان يعلم انه لم يحرق ونسي فحسب بل دفع به برجليه للمحرقة وما  هتافات الجماهير لحظة تسجيل اللاعب حمدي للامل اكبر دليل على ان المريخ  سيعاني ويعاني !!
الاخ صلاح ادريس ما كان يقوم بخطف لاعب من المريخ ولكنه بالامس خطف حمدي وقلعه من غرفة المريخ !!
هل لان الحبيب غادر المنصب وحان الوقت ليدفع المريخ الثمن !!؟
لا نقول للوالي ادعم ولكننا نذكره ان المريخ الذي ترأسه ابو العائلة وشاخور  و مهدي الفكي لن يلعب في دوري الشمس الحارة على الاطلاق !!
نقول لجمال امسك يدك عليك ولا تطلقها ان كنت تقرن دعمك وحبك للمريخ بالمنصب !!
على بقية الاندية ان تأخذ نصيبها و ان تخطف راجي وتسجل بله و تخطف الباشا  طالما ان هناك من يتفرج على لجنة لم يمض على تعيينها سوى ايام وهي لا تعلم  حتى نادي المريخ به كم من الطوابق !!
تعالوا وجردوا المريخ من كل لاعبيه طالما ان من ادعوا حب المريخ تفرجوا على تدمير المريخ و سحقه !!
سيبقي لنا من المريخ الحب و سيبقي لنا الاسم ولن تأخذوه عنوة واقتدار !!
لو كنا ندرك ان الوالي ورفاقه سيوصلوننا لهذه المريخ لطبنا من الاخ جمال ان  يعيدنا للجمعية حتى تختار من يرأس المريخ لانها ستكون مسئولة امام الله عن  المريخ !!
الحالة التي وصل اليها المريخ الآن لن تعفي التحالف ولا كبارات المريخ ولا  حتى الصاقعة او عادل محمد عثمان او الدقير او محمد الياس من المسئولية !!
المريخ يمضي بسرعة الصاروخ للهاوية وهم يتفرجون!!
المريخ يفقد كل يوم احد لاعبيه وهم يتفرجون !!
المريخ اصبح بلا اجانب وهم يتفرجون !!
لقد تم تشليح المريخ بامتياز !!
هل هذا هو الهدف الاخ العزيز مولانا عثمان الخليفة !!\
المريخ يحتاج للمال اما الشهادات فمكانها الادراج وتكبيرها ووضعها في جدران المنازل !!
بالامس هتفت جماهير المريخ ضد لجنة التسيير !!
اخيرا 
لجنة التسيير لا ذنب لها سوى ان قادتها مريخاب خلص قبلوت التكليف في الوقت الذي هرب فيه الكبار و عمالقة الادارة والخبرات !!
نحي الاخ ونسي ونشد من ازرة ونؤكد له :انك الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب لكنك حضرت في زمن اغبر !!
ونسي الرجل المرتب المنظم وجد نفسه محاطا بالديون ومغرقا في الازمات !!
اعينوا الرجل وقفوا معه ليخرج من المطب الصناعي !!
غدا ستتحرك الديون والشيكات خليك قدرها يا ونسي نثق في قدراتك والمريخ لن  ينزل او يهبط للاولي طالما ان جمهوره متواجد وقادر على حمايته !!







شوفو نوعية دا 

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل 

كلامك للوالى انو مفروض يدعم و يدفع ليه ما بتقولوا لمحمد جعفر قريش و نادر مالك ؟ 

كتاباتك الفطيرة اللى ما بقراها ليك زول دي ما بتعمل منك صحفي كبير 

الوالى مشى و ما كتابتك دي هي اللى بتلزموا انو يدعم او ما يدعم 

كلم محمد جعفر او نادر مالك يدخلو لجنة التسيير و يبقوا مع الرجال اللى تحملوا التكليف و ما عندهم قروش 

صحافة شنو دي اللى تعرض خارج الزفة دي 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوفى وعنكبة يريدان معرفة مصيرهما وغارزيتو يعتذر للاعب بوركينى لخوض التدريب

متابعات مريخية - محمد عوض

اخلي المريخ امس خانة المحترف الايفوارى ديديه ليبرى منهيا بذلك خدمات اللاعب مع فريق الكرة بالتراضى وذلك امام لجنة التسجيلات التابعة للاتحاد العام للكرة، وجاءت هذه الخطوة بعد مطالبة اللاعب في الايام الماضية بفسخ عقده لعدت

اسباب من بينها عدم تاقلمه مع الاجواء بالخرطوم الي جانب تلقيه خبر وفاة شقيقه الذى لم يدفن جثمانه حتي الان بالعاصمة العاجية ابيدجان وتأثر ديديه برحيل شقيقه وبالتالي فضل الرحيل وتفيد متابعات قوون ان وجهة اللاعب القادمة ربما تكون تونس او الجزائر

المريخ يجرى تدريبا امس

اجرى فريق الكرة بنادى المريخ امس تدريبا على ملعبه بام درمان تحت اشراف المدير الفنى للفريق غارزيتو بجانب طاقمه المعاون انطونيو ومدرب الحراس نيكولا سانتوشى واشتمل التدريب على عدد من التكتيكات بمشاركة عدد من اللاعبين.



ديدا يعود الى التدريبات

عاد حارس الفربق الرديف محمد آدم ديدا الى تدريبات الفريق الاول بعد ان تعافى من الاصابة التى تعرض لها فى التدريب السابق اثر اصطدامه بالريح علي و أجريت له فحوصات طبية التي بينت وجود بعض الكدمات. الحارس ديدا مرشح ان يكون فى الموسم الجديد من الحراس الذين سيعتمد عليهم الفريق فى المباريات المحلية نظرا لامكانياته الكبيرة التى يتميز بها ووجدت الاشادة من مدربه الفرنسى نيكولا سانتوشى .



الامين العام يتواصل مع المجلس من فرنسا

ظل الامين العام لنادى المريخ العقيد حقوقى عامر عبدالرحمن يتواصل مع لجنة التسيير بصورة منتظمة من مقر اقامته بفرنسا وذك للاطمئنان على سير العمل فى النادي خاصة فيما يتعلق بموضوع التسجيلات والتجديد للفرنسى غارزيتو الذى لم يوقع على عقده حتي الآن رغم الموافقة المبدئية التي ابداهابالتجديد لموسم اخر.



المكتب التنفيذى يرسل تذاكرالاجانب

قام المكتب التنفيذى لنادى المريخ بارسال تذاكر اللاعبين الاجانب المرشحين للانضمام للفريق فى فترة التسجيلات الحالية وهما الثنائي سيسيكو و فونيكى اللذان قام بترشيحهما وكيل الفرنسى غارزيتو يارا افو .



عدد من الاجانب بالمريخ لايريدون استمرار الفرنسى

ابدى عدد من المحترفين الاجانب الذين يشاركون بصفه رسمية مع المريخ فى المباريات المحلية والافريقية عدم رضائهم بالتجديد للمدير الفني الفرنسى غارزيتو الذى يعتبرونه مثيرا للجدل وانهم ضد مواصلته مع الفريق ووصفوه بالمدرب غير الجيد ليس فى تدريبه وانما فى معاملته مع اللاعبين ككل حيث لايجيد المرونة مع اللاعبين خاصة المحليين .



ضفر يستعد لاكمال زواجه

يستعد هذه الايام لاعب المريخ احمد عبداللـه ضفر لاكمال مراسم زواجه الايام القادمة وغاب اللاعب عن التدريبات الاخيرة لانشغاله في الاعداد لزواجه ، ويعتبرضفر من اللاعبين المتميزين فى المريخ واحرز ثلاثة اهداف مهمة فى بطولة الاندية الافريقية التى وصل فيها المريخ الى مراكز متقدمة.



الرديف يواصل الاختبارات بالاكاديمية

يواصل فريق الرديف بنادي المريخ اختباراته باكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم 2 تحت اشراف المدير الفنى الجديد البلغارى بجانب الثنائي عادل امين وجندى نميرى وقام الجهاز الفنى باختيار عدد من العناصر التى ستكون اضافة كبيرة فى الموسم المقبل وسيقوم بقيد عدداً منهم فى اول ايام التسجيلات بالاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم في الحادي والعشرين من الشهر الجاري. وسيكون يوم غد اختبار آخر للاعبى الشباب على ملعب المسالمة .



كوفى وعنكبة يبحثان عن معرفة مصيرهما

يتردد هذه الايام الثنائى الغانى فرانسيس كوفى وعنكبة هداف بطولة الدورى الممتاز وذلك لمعرفة مصيرهما، الاول يريد ان معرفة مستقبله مع المريخ خاصة وان المبلغ المالى حتي الآن لم يتم تحويله لناديه اضافة الى ان اللاعب له عروض من اندية اخرى من بينها الاهلى شندى الذى تقدم لكسب خدماته، اما محمد عبدالمنعم عنكبة يسعي الاحتراف في قطر او اعارته لهلال الابيض لفترة قادمة .




المريخ يستغنى عن ديديه

أنهى المريخ رسمياً بالأمس تعاقد مهاجمه الإيفواري " ديديه" بالتراضي بين الطرفين ظهر أمس بمقر اتحاد الكرة بحضور وكيله وممثل من المكتب التنفيذي للنادي وظهر اللاعب في حالة إستياء بعد إنهاء المخالصة النهائية واعتذر عن الحديث للإعلام، وكان الفرنسي غارزيتو أبعد اللاعب من حساباته بنهاية الموسم ليرحل رسمياً عن القلعة الحمراء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يغادر إلي باريس
لاعب بوركينى يرغب التدريب مع المريخ وغارزيتو يرفض..الفرنسى : اجدد للمريخ لانه نادى كبير واندية كثيرة لازالت تطاردنى

من المنتظر أن يغادر الفرنسى غارزيتو الى باريس في الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجارى ومعه ابنه انطونى ومدرب الحراس نيكولا سانتوشى علي ان يعود الفرنسى في الخامس عشر من الشهر الجارى استعدادالمعسكر الفريق الذى يبدأ في الثامن عشر من ديسمبر.يمكث الفرنسى مع اسرته الصغيرة بباريس بينما يغادرانطونيو بزوجته الكنغولية الى مدينة ليل التى يقيم فيها اما نيكولا فسيتجه الى ضاحية الساندنى والتى تقيم فيها اسرته .

لاعب بوركينى يرغب التدريب مع المريخ وغارزيتو يرفض

طلب احد اللاعبين البوركينيين من المدير الفنى للمريخ غارزيتو بالسماح له بالتدريب مع المريخ الا ان الفرنسى غارزيتو رفض الخطوة وقام بطرده وقال له انه لايمكن ان يتدرب معه لان المريخ نادى كبير وقال اللاعب انه من اللاعبين المعروفين فى بوركينا فاسو وخاض عددا من التجارب فى الدورى الفرنسى اضافة الى انه اختار المريخ لانه نادى معروفا فى بطولات الاتحاد الافريقى لكرة القدم مثله والاهلى القاهرى مازيمبى الكنغولى .



الفرنسى : اجدد للمريخ لانه نادى كبير واندية كثيرة لازالت تطاردنى

قال الفرنسى غارزيتو ل(قوون) انه يجب ان يجدد للمريخ مرة اخرى وان يقوم بتوقيع العقد في وقت لانه نادى كبير فى القارة الافريقية وان كل الاندية واللاعبين اصبحوا يلتفتون اليه فى الآونة الاخيرة واكد ان الاندية لازالت تطارده من اجل ان التعاقد معه فى الفترة المقبلة لكنه لايعيرها اى اهتمام لانه اصبح يعرف كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن المريخ الذى وصل معه الى نصف نهائى بطولة الاندية الافريقية الابطال ، وعن اللاعبين الاجانب الذىن قام بترشيحهم لارتداء شعار المريخ قال هناك ثلاثة لاعبين سيدخلون كشوفات المريخ وهم المالى سيسكو وهو لاعب مدافع يتميز بالكثير من المزايا اهمها الطول الفارع والتخصص فى مركز المساك اضافة الى اللاعب فونكى الذى يعد من اللاعبين الذين لهم القدرة الذهنية الكبيرة فى تحويل نتائج المباريات التى يشارك فيها او يكون فيها فريقه متأخرا او مهزوما ، اضافة الى انه من اللاعبين الذين يمكن ان يقوم نادى المريخ بتسويقه الى اندية اخرى .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
سوداكال سيشكل إضافة كبري للجنة التسيير

*منذ إعلان الوزير للجنة التسير المريخية بقيادة الباشمهندس اسامة ونسي
وعدد أخر من الأعضاء كان التساؤل الكبير والأبرز حول مدي قدرات
وإمكانيات أعضاء لجنة التسير في التعامل مع الأوضاع في النادي الكبير
المجابه بفترة تسجيلات وأخري متعلقة بإعادة التجديد للفرنسي غارزيتو
وأخري متعلقة بتسير شؤون النادي في كافة المناحي فهذه المتطلبات جميعها
كانت ومازلت تفغر فاهها في عوالم المريخ وبالفعل إستطاعت اللجنة حتي
اللحظة رغم إستقالة ثلاث من أعضائها ال(13) ان تنجز عدد من الملفات
المهمة أولها كان التجديد لأمير كمال وثانيها التعاقد مع هداف الأمير
السابق خالد النعسان وثالثها الإتفاق مع مدرب الفريق للإستمرار لفترة
قادمة وهنالك ملفات أخري ستنجزها اللجنة في فترة التسجيلات منها التجديد
لنجمي الفريق راجي ومصعب والتجديد كذلك للنجم الغاني كوفي وهنالك ملف
المحترفين الذي يبقي من الضروريات خصوصاً ان المدير الفني لفريق المريخ
رصد عدد من اللاعيبين الأجانب وطالب بإستقدامهم خلال الفترة القصيرة
القادمة التي سيدخل بعدها الفريق في معسكر إعدادي خارجي إستعداداً للموسم
القادم الذي ينتظر فيه كل محبي المريخ رؤية فريقهم يعيد سيناريو التفوق
القاري كما حدث في الموسم الماضي الذي كان فيه المريخ قريباً من معانقة
الذهب القاري.
*كل هذه المهام والمتطلبات تحتاج من اللجنة لأموال طائلة لابد من توفيرها
خلال فترة ضيقة لا تتعدي الشهر وهذا بدوره يجعلنا نتحدث عن إمكانية
إنضمام ادم عبدالله سوداكال القطب المريخي المعروف للجنة التسير خصوصاً
انه صاحب إمكانيات مالية ومن الداعمين للنادي أبان الفترات السابقة التي
ظل يدعم فيها سوداكال مجلس المريخ وأخر دعوماته كان في تسجيل نجم الفريق
بكري المدينة وفي إعتقادي ان انضمام الرجل المتوقع بنسبة كبيرة للجنة في
الأيام القادمة سيشكل للجنة المريخية إضافة كبيرة خصوصاً ان المريخ يمر
بمرحلة مفصلية يترأس فيها النادي جسم مكلف بضبط الأوضاع ومافعله
وماسيفعله في الأيام القادمة يمثل عمل جبار خصوصاً ان الأوضاع في المريخ
تحتاج لمجهود سنوات قادمة حتي ترتب وحتي ينهض النادي علي أقدامه ويعتمد
عليها بشكل يمكنه من الخروج من دائرة جيب الفرد لجيب المؤسسة الذي سيتمثل
في إستثمارات النادي وتنمية مداخيله بأفكار إستثمارية مبتكرة وحديثة تدر
علي النادي من المال الوفير والمريخ لديه بيئة خام للإستثمار يمكن تكيفها
وترتيبها علي وجه مغاير تماماً لما ظل يحدث في السابق وهذا سيحدث
مستقبلاً وبتخطيط سليم، لكن الواقع الأن يحتم وجود من يملكون القدرة علي
دعم النادي مالياً وسوداكال أحد اولئك الذين يمكن ان يشكلو الإضافة
المالية للمريخ لهذا نتوقع من الوزارة ان تلحق الرجل باللجنة التسيرية،
فالمريخ يمر الأن بمرحلة إستثنائية تتطلب تعاون كبير وأعتقد ان الدولة
ممثلة في الوزير الولائي اليسع الصديق تتفهم هذا الوضع ولن تمانع من
إضافة الرجل حتي تكتمل الكثير من الملفات في النادي الكبير بالوجه الأكمل
والأمثل الذي يزيح عن كاهل الوزارة الحنق الكبير من جمهور المريخ الذي
كان عند إعلان اللجنة المريخية يتوقع بروز أسماء فيها من يملك المال وهذا
الحديث نقوله علي الرغم من ان اللجنة الحالية بقيادة ونسي أدت الكثير من
الأعمال بإمتياز كان الكثيرون لايتوقعونه منها بعد الإستقالات التي حدثت
مباشرة لبعض الأسماء التي تم إعلانها في اللجنة، لكن رغم ذلك أكدت اللجنة
قدرتها الكبيرة علي إدارة دفة الوضع في المريخ بصورة حكيمة فالمريخ حتي
الأن لم يفقد أحد لاعيبيه لشح المال ولم يفقد مدربه لان اللجنة عاجزة
مالياً وسيجدد لنجومه القدامي بقيادة راجي وكوفي ومصعب كل هذه المعطيات
تشير الي ان اللجنة المكلفة أدت الكثير من عملها بشكل نموذجي حتي اللحظة
وماتبقي من أعمال ستؤديها أيضاً بذات الصورة النموذجية التي بدأت
بشرياتها في تحكيم الرأي الفني للمستر غارزيتو الذي سيشرف علي كل صفقات
اللاعيبين القادمين وسيشرف كذلك علي عملية الإحلال وفق رؤاه الفنية فكل
هذه أعمال نموذجية قامت بها لجنة لم يمر علي وجودها في عوالم المريخ
شهرين وبالطبع نسمي ماتقوم بالعمل النموذجي لان المريخ ظل طوال الفترات
الماضية نهبا للتداخلات الإدارية في العمل الفني ونهبا لسنوات عديدة
لسماسرة اللاعيبين الذين لم يذق معهم المريخ طعم العافية في عملية بناء
الفريق الذي يهدم بناءه بإستمرار بالتخلص من محترفي ديسمبر وشهر ستة وحتي
علي مستوي النجوم المحلين كم من نجم سجله المريخ لياتي بعد تسجيله ويعيره
لتشكل هذه الإعارة نقطة اللاعودة للاعب ومن ثم يتم التخلص منه بالشطب بعد
ان يكون النادي قد دفع فيه المليارات وعنكبة واحمد ابكر ومفضل حسن وحسن
كمال وعاصم عابدين وحسن جزيرة والطاهر الحاج وكرنقو ومرتضي كبير واسماعيل
صديق ومالك إسحاق وباسيرو بامبا كلها أمثلة لنجوم دخلو لعوالم المريخ
وخرجو كأنهم لم يدخلوها بعد ان كلفو خزينة النادي أموال لا حصر لها لهذا
نعتقد ان اللجنة التسيرية تعمل وفق خط نموذجي يعطي كل صاحب دور صلاحياته
علي حسب مايلعبه من أدوار.
وهج اخير:-
*إنضمام سوداكال للجنة التسيرية في هذا الوقت مهم وسيرفع عن الوزير الحرج
في أمر الإستقالات التي قدمها أثنين من ضباط اللجنة الأربعة.
*من يعارضون ضم سوداكال للجنة بالكثير من الحجج وقفو طوال السنوات
السابقة مع صاحب المال وإعتراضهم علي ضم سوداكال للجنة الغرض منه معلوم
لدينا.
*هنالك من يسعي لعرقلة ضم سوداكال للجنة وهنالك من فتح نفاج لإختطاف
لاعبي المريخ مطلقي السراح وكل ذلك يتم لإسقاط الوضع الإداري في المريخ
لكن هيهات فالمريخ به إدارة تعرف كيف تحافظ علي مكتسبات النادي الكبير من
أيدي المخربين الممتدة الأن للعبس بالنادي الكبير ونعاهد جماهير المريخ
بكشف هؤلاء وتعريتهم في الهواء الطلق في قادم الأيام.
*سنعود لكشف المديونية بالتفاصيل المملة حتي يدرك الجميع ان المريخ به
مديونيات كبيرة والحديث عن قلتها محض إفتراء وضحك علي الذقون.
*سوداكال قادم ولا عزاء للمخربين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باص وخانة
أحمد دندش
غارزيتو.. حيرت أفكارنا معاك!


*قال غارزيتو في حواره امس مع (الصدى) بأن الاتفاق بينه والمريخ لم يكتمل.
*كما اشار غارزيتو الى انه تلقى عرضا من نادي الهلال.
*غايتو يا غرزتة… زي ما قال الكاشف حيرت افكارنا معاك.
*بصراحة انت مدرب شاطر ولا يعيبك الا الذكاء (الزائد عن الحد).
*ذكاءك يخوف.
*ولينا حق نسميك (الثعلب).
*والله يا غرزتة الثعلب ذاتو معاك (ما بياكل عيش).
*عموما نتمنى المفاوضات معاك تكتمل.
*من اجل استقرار المريخ.
*وبعد ذلك لكل حادث حديث.
*يا جماعة.
*عاد كردنة… فعادت التصريحات الهلامية.
*قال كردنة بان المريخ تصدر الدوري وهو (راقد في بيتو).!
*بس كردنة ما ورانا المريخ كان راقد و(لابس شنو).؟
*جلابية.. ولاترينق.. ولا شورت..؟
*اول على الاقل يا كردنة كان تورينا رقادنا دا كان في سرير ولا كان (واطة سااااكت).
*عموما تصريحك ما كعب.
*بس كعب (الانسحاب).
*كردنة خلى قرون البقرة ومسك في (الضنب).
*قال المريخ راقد… وهو فريقو منسحب.
*هسي بذمتك اخير الراقد ولا المنسحب.؟
*طيب اقول ليك حاجة تانية.
*اخير البلعب في الميدان.. ولا البجري يكوس (الدبارة) في البرلمان.؟
*نارك حمراء و(دبارة).
*عموما… نهنئ كردنة بالسلامة من العودة ونطالبه بأن يكثر خلال الايام القادمة من التصريحات.
*مع تصريحات كردنة.. (مش حتقدر تغمض عينيك).
باص بيني:
*في الاخبار امس ان المريخ انهى تعاقد ديديه.
باص طويل:
*ان صحت تلك الاخبار فليس امامنا الا التوجه لديديه بالشكر والعرفان.
*ما قصرت يا حبيب.
باص قون:
*شخصيا… لا اعتقد ان عطرون يستحق كل هذه الضجة… وليس عطرون وحده… هناك (آخرون).
خانة:
*وايه الدنيا… غير احلام… ومفارقة اوهام… ولاعب تسجيلات (نافخو الاعلام).!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
الجمعية العمومية امامكم !

عاد الاتحاد العام للوقوف فى المكان الصحيح واتخذ القرار الحكيم والسليم فيما يختص بقضية الموسم الكروى بعدما كنا نظن انه قد بات قريبا من ان ينجر وراء لجنة الشباب والرياضة فى البرلمان والانصياع والخضوع لتوجيهات رئاسة الجمهورية فى ظل الضغوط التى تعرض لها عدد من قادة الاتحاد خلال اليومين الماضيين من خلال سلسلة من الاجتماعات شاركوا فيها تحت قبة البرلمان واخرى داخل مكاتب القصر الجمهوري بدعوة من النائب الاول لرئيس الجمهورية .
اختار مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام فى اول اجتماع له فى خضم هذه الازمة المفتعلة الانحياز والتمسك بالنظام الاساسي والقواعد العامه التى تفرض الاستعانة برأى الجمعية العمومية كمرجعية اولي واخيرة في كل مايتعلق بالقرار الفنى او الادارى وللاستنارة برأيها بل والاحتكام عندها حتى يخرج الموسم الرياضى من هذا النفق المظلم بعد انسحاب الهلال والامل والميرغنى من كل المسابقات التى يشرف عليها الاتحاد العام ,, لم يستغرق اجتماع مجلس الادارة بالامس سوى اقل من ساعة واحدة مما يؤكد ان جميع اعضائه كانوا على قلب رجل واحد فى كيفية التعاطى مع طلب المفوضية الاتحادية بدعوة الجمعية العمومية الطارئة للنظر فى شرعية لجنة الاستنئافات والقرارات التى اصدرتها فى وقت سابق ومن ثم الاقرار باكمال الموسم الكروى ومايتضمنه من مباراة القمة بين المريخ والهلال المنسحب وكذلك مباريات ملحق الصعود والبقاء بين الامل والنيل شندى !
لقد كتبت من قبل فى هذه المساحة ان الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد العام تظل دائما هى صاحبة الكلمة العليا والفاصلة فى كل القضايا الخلافية التى تحدث بين الاتحاد العام ولجانه المتخصصة من جهة ومع الاندية عموما ,, صحيح ان معظم اعضائها يدينون بالولاء الاعمي لقادة الاتحاد العام ويبصمون بالعشره على قراراتهم واجازة توصياتهم ( بالاجماع السكوتى ) ولكن طالما ان الجمعية العمومية تستمد سلطاتها من النظام الاساسي والقواعد العامه فهى بالتاكيد افضل مليون مرة من ( الاجسام الغريبة ) التى تريد ان تحشر انفها فى الشأن الفنى مثل لجنة الشباب والرياضة فى البرلمان التى اخذت اكبر من حجمها فى هذه القضية او رئاسة الجمهورية التى تريد حلا بالتوجيهات والتعليمات حتى لو كان ثمن هذا الحل الغاء الموسم دون النظر لما يترتب على ذلك من عواقب وخيمة بسبب الالغاء !! لهذا نعيد ونثمن قرار مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام الذى اتخذه بالامس فى العودة بجميع اطراف الازمة الى طاولة الجمعية العمومية حتى تفتى فى شرعية او عدم شرعية لجنة الاستئنافات وحينها سيكون قرارها نهائيا وملزما لمجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام وبقية اطراف الازمة .
من الخطأ ان يختزل البعض العودة بالقضية الى الجمعية العمومية بانه انتصار يحسب لطرف على حساب الاخر وانما يجب الاخذ بدعوة الجمعية العمومية بانها فرصة امام اندية الدورى الممتاز عموما – وليس الهلال والامل وحدهما - بان تتسامى فوق الخلافات وتستعيد وحدتها من جديد وتعمل على استقطاب اراء اعضاء الجمعية العمومية من اجل الضغط على قادة الاتحاد العام من اجل تعديل القواعد العامه بما يسمح لكل نادى بان يكون له صوت داخل الجمعية العمومية مستقبلا بدلا من هذا التمثيل النسبي الضعيف الذى لايمكن اندية الممتاز من ايجاد غالبية ترجح كفتها عند مساءلة ومحاسبة الاتحاد العام على اخطائه المدمرة وتغوله على حقوق الاندية فى اموال الرعاية والبث التلفزيونى كمثال ,, فالاتحاد العام لايعبأ بمطالب الاندية ولايخشى من وقوفها امامه طالما ليس لها تمثيل قوى ومؤثر داخل الجمعية العمومية مثل اتحادات الهامش التى يحتمى باصواتها فى مواجهة خصومه !
اعلم بان جلوس اندية الممتاز حول طاولة واحدة للاتفاق على موقف وقرار واحد هو امر صعب بل ربما يكون مستحيلا فى ظل الازمة الحالية ولكن يبقى ذلك هو الخيار الوحيد الذى يمكن اندية الممتاز فى التحول الى ( كتلة قوية ومؤثرة ) داخل الجمعية العمومية يهابها الجميع ويعملوا لموقفها ورأيها ألف حساب .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوضوح شديد 
عبدالله كمال
شكر البرلمان لـرئيس المريخ.. علامات استفهام

* بيان البرلمان السوداني الذي صدر مساء امس يدعو الى الحيرة ويثير اكثر من علامة استفهام.
* اولاً ورد فيه: (ارتفعت في هذا المساء ساحبة صيف حان وقت زوالها، وقد بدأت الاسرة الرياضية اولى خطوات الحل الذي ستنقشع به هذه السحابة، وذلك بدعوة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، لعقد الجمعية العمومية لجلسة طارئة ونأمل ان تتمكن الاسرة الرياضية من اكمال خطوات الحل في بضع ايام).
* هل لهذا الحل، علاقة باللقاء الذي عقده الكاردينال بأهل الهلال مساء الثلاثاء، واعلن من خلاله انتصاره في قضيته ضد الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ؟.
* هل الحل الذي يتحدث عنه البرلمان السوداني او اللجنة التي كونها البرلمان يحمي حاكمية القانون ام انه يدعو الى حل الاشكالية من اجل ارضاء الاطراف التي افتعلتها ؟.
* هل سيتم تمرير الحل الذي اشارت له لجنة الشباب والرياضة عبر الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم التي تقرر قيامها في الرابع والعشرين من نوفمبر الجاري ؟.
* هل الضغوط التي مورست على قيادة الاتحاد ستدفعها الى ممارسة ضغوطات على اعضاء الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد وتوجيه الامور الى اتجاه الحل الذي اشار اليه البرلمان ؟.
* ثانياً ورد في البيان ايضاً شكر للمهندس اسامة ونسي رئيس لجنة تسيير نادي المريخ الذي تم ترشيحه للتعيين في موقعه الحالي بواسطة طارق حمزة امين الرياضة بالمؤتمر الوطني والذي تقلد من قبل منصباً في احدى لجان تسيير نادي الهلال، والذي تدخل قبل ايام لحل الاشكالية كما جاء في حديث الكاردينال بمنزله مساء الثلاثاء.
* ان كان الحل يهدف الى نصرة الهلال مع انه على باطل، هل يعني الشكر لرئيس المريخ في بيان لجنة الشباب والرياضة بالبرلمان السوداني انه كان جزءاً من ذلك الحل ؟.
* ماذا يعني صمت مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ على حديث الكاردينال انه طلب من رئيس البرلمان فتح بلاغ ضد نادي المريخ ؟، هل يدخل ذلك في اطار المخطط الرامي الى سرقة مجهودات رجال المريخ الذين وقفوا حتى نال الزعيم حقه بقوة القانون ؟.
* اخشى ان يجر الانتماء السياسي لادارة المريخ لان تصمت وحقوق ناديها تسلب في وضح النهار وعلى مرأى ومسمع الجميع، ويكون اهل المريخ بعد ذلك في موضع سخرية من جانب الطرف الآخر، لانهم فشلوا في المحافظة على حقهم الذي جاء بالقانون، في مقابل ان يمنح الهلال حقاً جاء بـ(الفتونة) و(الفوضى) و(الهرج والمرج).
* وجود الثلاثي وتغبيش الحقائق.
* رئيس الهلال السابق الفريق عبدالرحمن سر الختم، حسم صفقة ولاء الدين لناديه الحبيب، ومولانا احمد حسب الرسول بدر يشغل منصب نائب رئيس الهيئة التشريعية بنادي الهلال، دخلا هذه الازمة مبكراً بواسطة وزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي، وبالتأكد لا يمكن لهذين الرجلين ان يقفا ضد مصلحة الهلال، ومن المؤكد انهما سعيا لخدمة ذلك بكل ما اوتيا من قوة، والدليل ان الاول هاجم اتحاد الكرة في مؤتمر لجنة الجودية الاول، بينما حمل حديث الثاني تحية للكاردينال على موقفه وذلك من خلال لقاء الثلاثاء بمنزل الكاردينال.
* احمد عبدالقادر نائب رئيس الهلال، ايضاً هو في قلب المشهد منذ بدايته، فهو يشغل في نفس الوقت منصب نائب رئيس المفوضية، وذلك بالتأكيد وضع شائك قانونياً ومرفوض بموجب المادة 12 من لائحة هيئات الشباب والرياضة، فكيف قبل به الرجل ؟، وكيف سمحت له نفسه ان يكون الحكم والخصم في نفس الوقت ؟.
* من قبل اوردت (الزعيم) تصريحات مصدرها موثوق (مية المية)، اكدت ان رئاسة الجمهورية طالبت قيادة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بأن يعمل القانون في مواجهة الجميع وان لا يتوانى في تطبيقه مهما كانت النتائج ؟.
* ماذا حدث بعد ذلك ؟.
* هل لعبت هلالية عبد الرحمن سر الختم واحمد حسب الرسول بدر ومن قبلهما صاحب المنصبين احمد عبدالقادر دوراً كبيراً في تغبيش الحقائق امام القيادة، ووضعت الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في موضع المخطئ، ما كان سبباً في التوجيه الاخير من نائب الرئيس لقيادة الاتحاد كما ورد في الزميلة (الجوهرة الرياضية).
* من الواضح ان القيادات المريخية القريبة من مراكز اتخاذ القرار لعبت دوراً سالباً للغاية في القضية الماثلة، في مقابل مجهودات مكثفة ومتصلة لم تهدأ او تتوقف من القيادات الهلالية اخرجت القضية من الطريق القانوني الذي كانت تسير فيه الى اتجاهات اخرى، وحتى لو كان هنالك حلول قانونية للقضية، فمن المؤكد انها ستكون موجهة لمصلحة انقاذ الهلال من الازمة التي افتعلها.
* قضية التزوير.
* اما وقد جدد الكاردينال حديثه عن تورط المريخ في تزوير تقرير حكم القضارف مستشهداً بالمؤتمر الصحفي لسكرتير اتحاد القضارف، فاننا نعيده الى نفس المؤتمر ونقول له ان رمزي يحى قرأ على الملأ التقرير الذي جاء فيه ان اللاعب صاحب الرقم 20 في الموردة القضارف (عمر عثمان) بصق في وجه الحكم، وهذه هي النقطة التي استخدمتها لجنة الاستئنافات العليا في اتخاذ قرارها.
* ان كان هناك تقرير مزور نظرت فيه لجنة الاستئنافات، فان تقرير سكرتير اتحاد القضارف اكد واقعة البصق، ولجنة الاستئنافات لم تفعل شيئاً سوى محاكمة اللاعب لـ(بصقه) في وجه الحكم.
* الحديث عن تقرير بكري المدينة، لا معنى له، فالمريخ وافق على قرار لجنة الاستئنافات العليا باعادة المباراة التي شارك فيها المدينة، وجاء الى الملعب يوم ان انسحب الامل عطبرة، وأي محاولة للحديث عن ذلك التقرير ما هي الا حجة لانسان عاجز لا يعرف سبباً لما يقوم به من افعال وانسحابات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جهاز الامن والمخابرات يطالب الاسره الرياضيه بتهيئه المناخ لمعالجة الازمه

قون:اكد جهاز الامن والمخابرات الوطنى على مسؤليه كافة الاطراف الاسره الرياضيه فى تهيئة المناخ الصحى الملائم لمعالجة وانهاء الازمه الرياضيه الماثله وتمكين الجمعية العموميه للاتحاد لكرة القدم للاضلاع بدورها فى معالجة الازمه بعداله وشموليه وقال مدير ادارة الاعلام بالجهاز فى تصريحات صحفيه ان التصريحات والمهاترات والافعال السالبه يجب ان تتوقف من كافة الاطراف مناشدا الوسائط الاعلاميه والصحف الرياضيه على وجه الخصوص بدعم جهود المعالجه والامتناع عن كل مايوسع الفتق للوصول لعلاج شامل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺿﻴﺎﻉ ﺟﻮﺍﺯ ﻣﺠﺪﻱ ﺷﻤﺲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻠﻄﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺔ ﺗﻌﻴﺪﻩ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺳﻮﻳﺴﺮﺍ

ﺍﺿﻄﺮ ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻣﺠﺪﻱ ﺷﻤﺲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻭﺻﻮﻟﻪ ﺯﻳﻮﺭﺥ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻳﺴﺮﻳﺔ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻘﺪﺍﻧﻪ ﺟﻮﺍﺯ ﺳﻔﺮﻩ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺮﺟﺖ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺎﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺎ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺢ ﻋﺒﻮﺭ ﻣﻮﻗﺖ ﻟﻠﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻟﻠﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﻋﻠﻤﺖ ( ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﺎ ﻓﻮﻕ ) ﺍﻥ ﻣﺠﺪﻱ ﺷﻤﺲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻨﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﻘﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻃﻼﻉ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﺎﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺑﺎﻻﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*مشكور كسلاوى
"ختونا فى قد بزة" ..والله .
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*كادوقلي تحتفل ببقاء الهلال بالممتاز

احتفلت جماهير الرياضة بكادوقلي بمناسبة بقاء الهلال بالدوري الممتاز في اعقاب فوزه علي النهضة ربك بهدفين دون رد في ملحق سنترليق الممتاز .. وطالبت ببذل الجهود في التسجيلات الحالية من اجل التعاقد مع لاعبين مميزين يقودوا الهلال في الموسم الجديد لاحتلال مركز جيد في الممتاز.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ يعيد قيد راجي ومصعب 
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / من المتوقع ان يقوم المريخ نهار اليوم بإعادة قيد الثنائي راجي عبد العاطي ومصعب عمر لكشوفاته لفترة جديدة بعد الاتفاق معهما على كافة الترتيبات الملية و كان مجلس المريخ قد امن على تمديد قيد اللاعبين وفقا للتقرير الفني الذي رفعه غارزيتو لمجلس المريخ و الذي امن عليه وكلف ابوجريشة لرئاسة ملف التسجيلات بجانب الفرنسي غارزيتو
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*دى مهزلة جديدة والله
على جعفر والريح افضل من سامى مليون مرة غير انه سامى فضل الهلال عند عودته من اهلى مدنى
صدق من قال ان هناك مخطط لتدمير المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد العام يوضح موعد قفل السيستم

افاد الاستاذ علي الامين مقرر لجنة التسجيلات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ان موعد قفل السيستم (نظام الانتقالات الدولية) هو نهاية الشهر الجاري خلافا لما تردد ان يوم الجمعة القادمة هو الموعد المحدد لاغلاق السيستم ابوابه امام ادخال بيانات اللاعبين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شوري المريخ يعقد اجتماع ساخن

يعقد مجلس شوري المريخ اجتماعا ساخنا اليوم لمناقشة تطورات الازمة الحالية والحلول التي تم طرحها علي حساب المريخ والاتحاد العام بإلغاء الموسم .. وسيصدر شوري المريخ قرارات ترفض حلول الترضية وسيؤكد مساندته لقرارات اتحاد الكرة الماضية نحو اكمال الموسم حتي النهاية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب علي الورق
جعفر سليمان
محاذير الجمعية العمومية!!

* اختار مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام السير في الطريق الصحيح، لحل ما اطلق عليه أزمة الموسم التي ماكان لعدة جهات ليست ذات صلة تتدخل لحلها لان الامر في النهاية لا يخرج من صلاحيات الاتحاد ولجانه
* ومن خلال إجتماعه بالأمس، أتخذ قرارات حفظت للاتحاد هيبته كجهة شرعية تدير نشاط كرة القدم بالبلاد ويجب علي أحترامها، ومن يتضرر من قراراتها يتبع الطرق القانونية لحفظ الحقوق.
* وقد اثار إعجابي صراحة الثقة التي صدر بها قرار واضح قضي بإكمال الموسم برغم التهديدات الجوفاء، واللجوء الي الجمعية العمومية امتثالا لتوصية المفوضية.
* اكمال الموسم حتي نهايته فيه حفظ لحقوق الاندية المنضبطة التي ادت موسما شاقا، احترمت فيه شرف التنافس ولا يمكن ظلمها بنسف الموسم.
* وقرار العودة للجمعية العمومية قرار يصب في اتجاه حفظ حاكمية الاتحاد العام لكونها الجهة الاعلي التي كلفت مجلس الادارة، بادارة النشاط،وهي الجهة التي تحاسبه او تلغي قراراته.
* والعودة للجمعية لمناقشة شأن واحد فقط،هو الطعن في شرعية لجنة الاستئنافات التي صمتت القواعد العامة عن اكمال عضويتها اثناء الموسم وهو ما رفعه مجلس ادارة الامل للمفوضية واعادته لجهة الإختصاص وهي الجمعية العمومية.
* وإن كانت العودة للجمعية العمومية محفوفا بالمخاطر، لاحتمالات الاستقطاب والاستمالة وربما التلقين، الا انه قرار صحيح بغض النظر عن تداعيات ما سيحدث لاحقا.
* وبرغم أن السائد هو انحياز الجمعية العمومية الصامت لاعضاء مجلس الادارة، الا ان كل شئ متوقع،وهناك أساليب معروفة لإستمالة اعضاء الجمعيات العمومية لتنفيذ الاجندة المختلفة.
* سادتي... الإتحاد لم يخطئ، ومارس كافة الصلاحيات التي كفلها القانون، والقواعد العامة، بتلقيه شكوتين نظرت فيهما جهتا الإختصاص.اللجنة المنظمة رفضت الشكوتين ، ولجنة الاستئنافات كجهة عليا قبلت استئناف المريخ ومنحته حقه فقط.
* هل هذا يدعو لتدخل السيد الوزير، ومن بعد البرلمان السوداني،ويتم التلويح بحل الاتحاد وتجميد الموسم، مما يقود الي عواقب وخيمة لا يدرك كنهها المتشنجون الذين يعتقدون أنهم فوق القانون.
* لم يكن هناك ما يستحق إفتعال الازمات، وتدخل جهات ما كان لها ان تتدخل في مثل هذه المواضيع محافظة علي مكانتها.
* المجال متاح للسجال القانوني دون توقف للنشاط، وادعاء البطولات، ومن لديه حق يأخذه بقوة القانون ومنطق مواده عبر مؤسساته المعروفة داخليا وخارجيا لا بتكريس الفوضي وإشاعة صور عدم الاحترام للقانون.
ملف التسجيلات
* نحترم وجهة نظر الاخوة بلجنة التيسير بشأن ترك أمر الإحلال والإبدال بأكمله للمدير الفني الفرنسي غارزيتو، الذي لا ندري طبيعية وضعه الحالي.
* فالواقع يقول ان الرجل اتفق مع اللجنة ويمارس فعليا في عمله وهو من رشح الاجانب الذين سيحلون في مكان المغادرين ، وفي ذات الوقت اعلن غارزيتو ان امر تعاقده مع المريخ سابق لأوانه!!!
* فاما ان يكون قد قبل العمل فعليا ولا يوجد لديه تفكير في عروض أخري ومن حقه ترشيح القادمين الجدد لانه من سيشرف علي تدريبهم ومسؤول عن ذلك.
* او انه لا زال يفكر في العرض المريخي وعينه علي عروض اخري تجعله غير مؤهل لاختيار عناصر سيشرف عليهم قادم اخر من حقه تدريب عناصر يختارها غير التي رشحها غارزيتو.
* الرؤية غير واضحة اخي المهندس اسامة ونسي ويجب ازالة هذا اللبس، من خلال اجتماع اليوم فاما التجديد الفعلي مع غارزيتو ومواصلته العمل في ملف الاحلال والابدال او طي هذا الملف.
* وما نأمله ان يكون قرارا ناضجا وبعيدا عن التأثيرات والضغوط التي يمارسها البعض علي اللجنة لاتخاذ قرارات لاجل نقض قرارات من الماضي.
في نقاط
* يسود القلق الان اوساط جمهور المريخ فيما يخص عملية التسجيلات.
* علي المستوي النظري، الرؤية واضحة حيث اعلن غارزيتو عن حاجته لعشرة لاعبين بينهم خمسة محترفين اجانب.
* علي مستوي المغادرين فالجميع يعلم الاسماء التي ستغادر الكشف الاحمر عطفا علي ما اعلنه غارزيتو من خلال حواراته العديدة .
* لكن من سيدخل الكشف.... فحالة عدم التاكد تفرض نفسها، والاخبار تتري دون حراك حقيقي.
* كوفي ايقونة الهجوم الأحمر كان له نصيب الأسد فيما تحقق افريقيا،و القادم في خانته يجب أن يكون أكثر تميزا منه حتي يقنع جمهور المريخ الذي احب هذا النجم الموهوب.
* ويبقي السؤال المهم هل هناك سلطة مطلقة للمدرب ليجري عملية الاحلال والابدال!!؟.
* وهل للمدرب اختيار نجومه بلا معايير توضع له من قبل الادارات.
* هذا ما سنحاول طرح رأينا فيه في وقت اخر.
*

----------


## محمد عبده

*جهاز الامن البرلمان رئاسة الجمهورية الفقرا والشيوخ. فضل اتحاد المزارعين والصيادلة وعمال المدن وكلات المواني. والجلفوط بعاني.

لافي نص في النظام الاساسي لا القواعد العامة  بيتحور او يتدور عشان يخارج ناس فاطنة الا اذا كان في اتفاق مبطن يلاحظ في بيان البرلمان وذكر رئيس المريخ يحير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مساعد رئيس الجمهورية يكرم كاريكا والمدينة

أكد العميد ركن عبدالرحمن الصادق المهدى مساعد رئيس الجمهوريه بأن تكريم مجموعة قلوبنا ليكم الثقافيه للإعلاميين ونجوم الفن والرياضيين يمثل ضرورة مجتمعيه وهو يحوى الكثير من الأهداف والرسائل وأوضح بأن المبدعين من أهل الفن والرياضه يشكلوا بعطائهم الثر نموذجاً يحتذى به وأشار بأن التكريم يمثل اشاره مهمه فى الموقف الوطنى والانسانى فيما شكر أهل الإعلام وأشاد بالدور الفاعل الذى تقوم به مجموعة قلوبنا ليكم نحو المجتمع وفى ختام كلمته نقل للحضور تحيات السيد رئيس الجمهوريه . جاء ذلك لدى مخاطبته الإحتفال الذى نظمته مجموعة قلوبنا ليكم الثقافية مساء أمس الأول بمسرح مركز شباب أم درمان بمناسبة تكريم نجوم العام 2015م  ومن جانبه أكد الأستاذ اليسع صديق التاج وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم بأن مجموعة قلوبنا ليكم الثقافيه تعكس وجدان السودان وأم درمان وأشاد بأن حقيبة الفن تبقى تراث أصيل يتوارثه الأجيال كما قدم الوزير التحية لكل الإعلاميين والمبدعين . إشتمل البرنامج على فقرات غنائية وشعر وفى ختام البرنامج تم تكريم نجوم العام 2015م من إعلاميين وفنانين وكتاب ومخرجين ونجمي القمه مدثر كاريكا وبكرى المدينة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نفاج المداد
ابوبكر عبدالله (بيكو)
غارزيتو - حيرتنا معاك ..

* كل ما تقيف معاهو (يطلع بي تصريحات صحفية) -
قبل ما تخلص مقالك (بكون شل افكارك) -
تدافع عنو بي جاي (يقدها بهناك)
حيرتنا يا غارزيتو !
دي نسميها ليك شطاره ولا (شتاره) ؟
طالما انك تعمل وسط مجلس - فعليك ان تترك التصريحات وتواصل العمل ..

* دافعنا عنو لما قال (بسبب حوافز الوالي خرجنا من الابطال) - وقلنا غارزيتو ما ممكن يقول كده - (وحوافز شنو البتخلي لاعبين يتخلو عن مجد شخصي وتاريخ) - ولانو قال (الوالي كان يستحق بطولة) - وفجاءة كده يطلع يأكد (القالو عنو) بي نفسو !
وكما كتب استاذي جعفر سليمان (نخشي ان يخرج علينا غدا بحوار جديد ينفي ما قاله اليوم) -

* غارزيتو يجلس مع (كوفي واوكرا) بحضور الوكيل يارا - ليخرج علينا بتصريح (كوفي لا يرغب في التجديد) - لا ياخ صدقناك وفي راسنا (قمبور) - وعلي لجنة التسيير (ان وقعت عقدا معه ، - ان تعطيه الصلاحية الكامله مع وضع شروط محاسبه) - فلا يعقل ان يستغني عن ديديه صانع الالعاب الممتاز - ويحدثنا عن سن ايمن سعيد الكبيرة - لياتي بموبوتو (بحسب كلامه) ..

* نعلم ان مجالس المريخ السابقة اخطاءت في تغيير الاجهزة الفنية بحجج ضعيفة وواهية (بس ده ما معناهو نغطي عيوننا من البحصل قدامه ونعمل ما شايفين) ده ما بيعني (نرضي باستمرار اي مدرب عشان بس ما نغيير الجهاز الفني) - يعني عشان غلطنا مرات كتيره نقوم (نوافق علي الغلط)!! -

* غارزيتو من ناحية فنية لا غبار عليه - شاطر جدا -
ولكن من نواحي (تصريحيه هزلية) ارعن جدا - تحت فقه (الصراحة والوضوح) -
بعضهم يقول (ان النظره لتصريحات غرزه - كل حسب نظرته له) -
ونحن نقول (لا علاقة لها بنظرتنا له - بل لها علاقة مباشره بما قاله وظل يكرره)..

* لسنا من انصار محسن سيد - وانتقدناه عندما تحدث عن غارزيتو - ولكن من اعطي الحق للفرنسي (ان ينتحدث عنه بهذا الاسلوب القبيح) اقلها يحترم (حق الزماله المهنية) ويحترم الجهاز الفني للمنتخب السوداني - وليس من شأنه ان ينتقده بهذا الاسلوب - (مع العلم نحن لسنا راضون عن المنتخب وجهازه الفني) -

* ان كان الفرنسي لا يحب التدخل في عمله - (عليه ان يكف عن التدخل في عمل الاخرين) - وان يضبط تصريحاته - ويحترم الدولة التي يتواجد فيها -

* الدوري لم ينتهي حتي الان - فكيف تنتقد لاعبيك بهذه الطريقة - وامامك مباراة يوم الجمعه القادمة قد يأتي المنافس فيها -
بأي ادوات سيلعب (المخرف) - ومن تابعه من لجنة التسيير وترك له (الحبل علي القارب) -

* ان كان الفرنسي يحن (لفترته في الهلال) عليه ان يعود اليها فورا -
وليعلم ان الزعيم عندنا لا نقارنه بشي - وان جمهور المريخ الذي يناصرك الان لن يرضي - بتصغير ناديه بهذه الطريقة - وكما قال (جمهور المريخ احبك لعملك) ولكنه يكره (تصريحاتك ونقنقتك) ..
ان كان (البرير) يشاركك في ملعب الخماسيات كما تقول -
فرئاسة نادي المريخ لها احترامها - (ورئسنا مالي مركزو) - ولديه من المسؤليات ما يمنعه من النزول (وفق مزاجك ليشاركك اللهو) ...

* ولن نعفي لجنة التسيير مما يحدث الان (ما تبقو لينا لا قروش لا مؤسسية) - (ورو الراجل العين الحمراء يا ينضبط في تصريحاتو - او يفوت في ستين) -
او تفوتو انتو في (مليون) - وما تشبكونا (كوننا لجنة - وانبثقت لجنه) ابقو واضحيين - وقولو ما عندنا قروش والدولة ما دعمتنا - واتخارجو - (الافكار والمؤسسية بتاعتكم دي ما بتسجل لينا لاعب) - الوضوح والصراحه زيهم مافي - (ما تقضوها لينا كلها صور) - والوزير الذي يبحث عن السيره الذاتية لادم سوداكال (لا بنعرفو ولا شفنا شكلو زاتو) - نساله ماهي السير الذاتية لك (معارض سابق) ؟
ماهي السيرة الذاتية لهواري (لاعب سابق) ؟
ما هي السيرة الذاتية لحاتم محمد احمد (لاعب سابق) ؟
قال سيرة ذاتيه قال !!!
المال الذي تبخل علينا الدولة به - (الا من بعض الفتات) - هو السيرة الذاتية التي نبحث عنها في الوقت الحالي - (شغل الورق ده خلوهو لي مكاتبكم) -

* المريخ يحتاج الي المال - ليسجل لاعبيه - (شبعنا تنظير لمن روينا) -
لا يعقل ان يختار المريخ اللاعبين ليسجلو في فريق اخر -
هيبة المريخ في التسجيلات (في تعلق اللاعبين به وجعله الخيار الاول) ..

نقطة اخيرة :

الغو الموسم - خلونا نشوف اخبار البصل والبطاله شنو ؟
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*(مساعد رئيس الجمهورية يكرم كاريكا )  ما عندك  شغلة كييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف تكرم واحد ساب مباراة رسمية مع المنتخب  ومشى يلعب الودية مع فريقه كييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف تكرم واحد ساب مباراة رسمية وماشي يلعب في السعودية في رابطة الصالحية والمنتخب في زامبيا يلعب مباراة رسمية ده يكرموهو والا يجلدوهو يا سعادة نائب رئيس الجمهورية ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبد التام : لو لم يتم تتويج المريخ سننسحب من كافة البطولات

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
قال نائب الامين العام للمريخ محي الدين عبد التام في حديثه للصدي انه و في حالة عدم تتويج المريخ ببطولة الدوري الممتاز سينسحب فريقه من كافة منافسات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم باعتبار انه فريقه هو البطل واحترم القانون ولم يتمرد عليه و انه لابد من بسط هيبة القانون تماشيا مع سياسات الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يرسل التذاكر لستة لاعبين اجانب

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قام المريخ امس بارسال التذاكر لستة لاعبين اجانب وذلك تمهيدا لدخولهم السودان للخضوع للاختبارات الطبية للتسجيل في كشوفات المريخ بينهم بن منصور وموبوتو و سيكون في إستقبالهم عادل ابوجريشة وادارة الكرة في المريخ و يجدر ذكره ان السداسي جاء بترشيح من مدرب المريخ دييغو غارزيتو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يجدد تمسكه بمواصلة الغياب عن القمة

 جدد نادي الهلال تمسكه بموقفه الرافض لخوض مباراة القمة أمام المريخ المعلنة غداً من جانب اتحاد الكرة، وأعلن رئيسه السيد اشرف سيد احمد الكاردينال، مواصلة مناهضة الاتحاد بشتى السبل المشروعة , وظل مجلس إدارة النادي في حال انعقاد دائم خلال الساعات الماضية من أجل الترتيبات للمرحلة المقبلة التي ستشهد تحولات كبيرة في خارطة النادي عبر فريق الكرة الاول، وتم الترتيب للدعوة إلى لقاء جماهيري مع أنصار الفريق في الاستاد خلال الساعات المقبلة ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يترقب وصول المهاجم الضجة

يترقب الهلال وصول المحترف الاجنبي الذي اعلن عنه رئيس النادي اشرف الكاردينال سابقاً خلال الساعات القادمة للتوقيع في كشوفات الفريق قبل ختام التسجيلات وسيحدث استقدامه في الهلال دوياً هائلاً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*راي حر
صلاح الاحمدي
انسحاب رئيس بانجاز غير تاريخي

يحلو للرئيس المنسحب ان ينظر وراءه كل حين ليعرف ما الذي تركه ليستأنف السير قدما للامام وهذه عادة من العادات التي بقيت له معه منذ ايام حبه للمريخ وقد ساعده على ذلك غرامه الشديد بقراءة التاريخ الرياضي لعله يستأنس بذلك عند النظر للحاضر والمستقبل وفي كل نظرة عبرة وهو عندما ينظر الى مابينه والقادة المريخاب او ما كان بين الهلال والمريخ لا يجد الا محاولات مستميتة من جانبه ليكون مفهوما وان يكون مقنعا وقد نجح احيانا ولكن لم يفلح مطلقا ان يزيل شيئا مؤكدا وهو ان سوء الظن دائما هو نقطة البداية والنهاية اذا كان موضوع تفكيره لماذا يقول الرئيس المنسحب لانني لست الرجل الذي يريدون فانا لست من رجالهم بالمريخ لماذا مرة اخرى يقول الرئيس لانني نذرت نفسي للمريخ فانا رجل المريخ وهذا قدر وشرف لم يحدث في حياته كلها .. لقد اوقفت النيران بعد ذلك ولكن الكلمات مازالت مدفعا لم تتوقف نيرانه في اذني وفي ذاكرتي والتاريخ على ما اقول شهيد لم اعرف كيف يمكن ان يتحقق شيء من ذلك او كيف استرجع الكلمات التي انطلقت واعيدها لاصحابها وصيحات النصر اردها الى حناجرها جمال الوالي رئيس طوالي .. كنت اقوي من قول الاخرى كيف اسحبها من قلوب اهل الزعيم كيف اعتقل الايمان في قلوب ابطالنا واجردهم من البطولة ايضا واجرد المريخ من كرامته .. شي عجيب يطلبونه وهو ان اعود بالتاريخ ..الحقيقة انني لست فوق مستوى البشر ولا دون مستوى البشر وانما انا رجل يعشق المريخ وامينا على شعبه قد وضعه التاريخ في موضع المسئولية شخص قرأ التاريخ وقلب فيه وتعلم وان الذي لا يساعد نفسه لا يساعده الله وتعلمت ان المريخ هو قاعدة النضال اذا انتصرت فذلك نصر له ..واذا انكسرت فذلك هوان وهزيمة لجمهوري وتعلمت الصراحة الصادقة واحمد الله انني عملت بما يرضي ضميري . نافذة
من المناسب ان اقول تعبت كثيرا جدا حتى جعلت المريخ وقيادته وسياسته موضع احترام العالم الرياضي قاطبة وان هذا الاحترام وسيلة لتحقيق الكثير من اهدافي وتعبت في ذلك كثيرا لان الصدق صعب الا ان الصراحة مستحيلة ولكن الاطراف الاخرى قد اعتادت الشك في كل ما يصدر من القيادات المريخية ولي في ذلك تجارب اليمة وكان همي الاول والكبير ان افوز بهذه الثقة بمباراة طويلة اسمها الصبر من اجل النصر ولو عادتي ان اخلو بنفسي وان افضل ذلك كثيرا واعتقد ان كل رياضي في مركز مرموق يحتاج الى هذه الخلوة للتامل وراجعت هفواتي في السنين الاخيرة واهتديت الى ان الطريق الذي يمتد من العرضة جنوبا وحتى حي العرب قد تكاثرت فيه السدود وان هذا الطريق لن يكون مستقيما طول الوقت وان الرياضة ليس فيها خطوط مستقيمة ولكن انكسارات بينهم اذا كان الطريق الى مجلس الشوري ذهابا وايابا نزهة ما ترددت ان افعل ذلك.
نافذة اخيرة
كل ما اشتدت حاجة الاداري للراحة والتغيير ولكن هذا الطريق شريان الحياة المريخية ..كل الذي حاولت ان افعله واعترف بذلك انني اجعل الطريق لمجلس التسيير طريقا الى الحياة الرياضية الراسخة ولكن نفرا يريدون ان يجعلوا الطريق شائكا.. ولا حياة لي بغيره بل انه الحبل السري الذي يعيش به المريخ وهو ضمان اهدافه وجاءت الاحداث بعد ذلك تؤكد صدق رؤيتي وخطأهم ولكن لا يعترفون بخطأهم لان لهم هدفا وان لديهم مخططا جاهزا يستهدف المريخ ومن المؤكد اني لست رجلهم انما رجل المريخ وهذا شرف لي وسوف يؤكد التاريخ صدق ما اقول وسوف يوضح التاريخ ما يخبئون للمريخ وبعد لقائي بالرئيس القادم قلت لنفسي ان اثق فيه واعتمد عليه وهو الرجل الذي يقدر على فعل اي شيء

*

----------


## Mirikhabi

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

المريخ يرسل التذاكر لستة لاعبين اجانب

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قام المريخ امس بارسال التذاكر لستة لاعبين اجانب وذلك تمهيدا لدخولهم السودان للخضوع للاختبارات الطبية للتسجيل في كشوفات المريخ بينهم بن منصور وموبوتو و سيكون في إستقبالهم عادل ابوجريشة وادارة الكرة في المريخ و يجدر ذكره ان السداسي جاء بترشيح من مدرب المريخ دييغو غارزيتو




والله فعلا ..شتل وفتل

مازيمبي نجح في الحصول على توقيع لاعبيه السابقين (ديو كاندا)  و (تريزور موبوتو)


هههههههههههه

الحمد لله بس 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻗﻠﻢ ﺭﻳﺎﺿﻲ 
ﻣﻌﺘﺰ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺿﻞ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺭﺍﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻱ

★ ﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﻛﻞ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻳﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻗﺪﺭﺓ ﻭﻛﻔﺎﺀﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﻴﻦ
ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻘﻮﺩﻭﻧﻪ ﻭﻓﻬﻤﻬﻢ ﻟﻠﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﻭﺃﺳﺎﻟﻴﺐ ﺃﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻣﻬﺎ ﻭﻫﺬﺍ
ﻣﺎﻳﻔﺘﻘﺪﻩ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺘﻨﺎ ﻭﻓﻲ ﻣﻘﺪﻣﺘﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ
. ﻓﺎﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺃﺗﺒﻊ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺪﺭﻭﺳﺔ 》 ﻣﻦ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻻ ﻳﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﺃﺩﻧﻲ
ﻣﻘﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ 《 ﻭﺳﻠﻚ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻘﻮﺩﻩ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺘﺎﻡ
》ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺒﺎﺭﻱ ﻛﺮﺩﻧﻪ ﺑﻮﺩﻳﻬﻮ ﺩﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺫﻱ ﻣﺎ ﻗﻠﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺯﻣﺎﺍﺍﻥ ) .
》☆ ﺍﻟﻤﺎ ﻣﺘﻌﻠﻢ ﺑﻴﻬﻮ ﺑﺨﻠﻌﻚ《ﺇﻧﻄﺒﻖ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺜﻞ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﻣﻊ ﻭﺍﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺃﻧﻨﺎ ﻧﻔﺘﻘﺪ ﻟﺜﻘﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺴﺐ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻭﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً ﻣﺎﻧﺤﺼﺮ ﻣﻬﻤﻪ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ
ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺠﻬﻴﺰ ﻟﻠﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻷﺷﻴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺨﺺ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ
ﻓﻘﻂ .
ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻣﺔ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻭﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻛﺴﺐ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺷﻜﻮﺗﻴﻪ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻹﻥ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺘﻨﺎ ﻻﺗﻌﺮﻑ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﺴﺐ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﺟﺰﺀ ﻻﻳﺘﺠﺰﺍﺀ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺨﻄﻴﻂ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ .
☆ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻜﺴﺒﺔ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺳﻴﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﺜﺒﻴﺖ ﻣﻔﻬﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻈﻴﻢ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻱ
ﻟﻠﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ .
ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ (ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻨﻜﻪ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ) ﺗﻤﺜﻞ ﺭﻛﻴﺰﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻛﺎﺋﺰ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﺎﺣﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻭﻳﺔ ﻭﺗﻮﺩﻱ ﻟﻠﻨﻬﻮﺽ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﺨﺼﺺ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﻴﺔ
ﻣﻤﺎﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺗﻄﺒﻴﻖ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﺮﺍﻓﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ .
ﻭﻣﺎ ﻓﻌﻠﺘﻪ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺳﻴﺴﺎﻫﻢ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﻓﻲ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻮﻋﻲ
ﺍﻟﻔﻜﺮﻱ ﻟﻺﺩﺍﺭﻳﻴﻦ ﻭﺳﺘﺠﻌﻞ ﻛﻞ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ
ﺇﺩﺍﺭﻳﻦ ﺃﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﻛﻔﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﻣﺠﻠﺴﻪ ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻩ ﺳﻴﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻓﻲ
ﺗﻄﻮﻳﺮ ﻟﻌﺒﺔ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ .
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً ﺳﺒﺎﻕ ﻟﻜﻞ ﺷﻲﺀ ﻭﻣﺴﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻟﻠﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﺑﺘﺪﺍﺀً ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻩ
ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً ﻣﺎ ﺗﺒﺘﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻓﻨﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﻭﺁﺧﺮﻫﺎ ﻛﺄﻥ ﻋﻤﻞ
》 ﺍﻟﺘﻴﻔﻮ《 ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻔﻀﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﻭﻣﺸﺠﻌﻲ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﺮﻱ
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺩﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﺎﺩﺗﻬﺎ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻩ ﻟﻠﻤﺴﺎﻫﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺤﻤﻞ ﺑﻌﺾ ﻭﺍﺟﺒﺎﺕ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ .
☆ ﻻ ﻧﻨﻜﺮ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﺿﺮﻭﺭﺓ ﻹﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﺎﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻧﻌﺮﻑ
ﺇﻥ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﺑﻠﻐﺖ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺪﺭﺓ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻦ ﺗﻨﺠﺢ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ
ﺷﺎﻃﺮﺓ ( ﻓﺮﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﻏﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺃﻏﻨﻲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺇﻻ ﺇﻧﻪ ﻻﻳﺤﻘﻖ
ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً ﻭﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﻣﺎ ﺗﺬﻫﺐ ﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺃﻗﻞ ﻣﺎﺩﻳﺎً ﻣﻨﻪ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻣﺘﻠﻜﺖ
ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﺷﻄﺮ ) .
ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺷﺎﻃﺮﺓ ﻓﺈﻧﻬﺎ ﻻﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺇﻥ ﺗﻮﺗﻲ ﺛﻤﺎﺭﻫﺎ ﺃﻭ ﺗﻔﻌﻞ
ﺷﻲﺀ ﻣﻦ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺎﻝ ﻭﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻋﻨﺼﺮﺍﻥ ﻣﻜﻤﻼﻥ
ﻟﺒﻌﻀﻬﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻓﺎﻟﻤﻼﺣﻆ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻳﺠﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺘﻨﺎ ﻳﻄﻐﻲ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻹﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ
ﺑﺎﻟﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﺯﻣﺔ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺳﺘﺮﺍﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﺍﻧﺐ
ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺎﻟﺲ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻛﺄﻛﺒﺮ ﻓﺎﺋﺪﻩ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﺯﻣﺔ .
☆ ﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺗﺘﺤﻜﻢ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻋﺪﺓ ﺃﺷﻴﺎﺀ ﻓﺒﺎﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﻮﻫﺒﺘﺔ
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻧﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﻮﺩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻷﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻴﺌﺔ ﻭ ...ﻭ ... ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﻋﻮﺍﻣﻞ
ﻛﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﺎﻳﺴﻘﻂ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺃﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻫﺐ 》 ﻭﺍﺭﻏﻮ .. ﺍﻟﻨﻔﻄﻲ ... ﻛﺜﻴﺮ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ《ﻭﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺍﻣﻞ ﺇﺟﺘﺎﺯﻫﺎ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﺑﺈﻣﺘﻴﺎﺯ .
○ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻹﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺑﻐﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﺇﻗﻨﺎﻋﻪ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﺧﻂ
ﺃﺣﻤﺮ ﻟﺪﻯ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﻄﻠﺐ ﺃﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﻋﻨﻪ .
ﻭﻻﺑﺪّ ﻣﻦ ﺇﻳﺠﺎﺩ ﺇﻋﺎﺭﺓ ﻻﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﺑﺎﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﺨﺎﻧﺔ ﺩﻳﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻢ ﺷﻄﺒﻪ
ﻳﺴﺘﺠﻠﺐ ﻓﻴﻬﻤﺎ ﻣﺎﻳﺮﺍﺀﻩ ﻣﻨﺎﺳﺒﺎً ﻟﺘﻄﺒﻴﻖ ﺧﻄﺘﻪ ﻭﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻧﺠﺤﺖ ﻓﻲ
ﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺧﺎﻧﺘﻴﻦ ﻟﻐﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﺇﺳﺘﻄﺎﻋﺖ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺒﻘﻲ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺤﺒﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ .
○ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﻣﺘﻔﻖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺇﻧﻪ ﺇﺟﺎﺩ ﻭﺇﺳﺘﺤﻖ ﺇﻥ ﻳﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﻣﺮﺗﺪﻳﺎً ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻄﻔﺎً ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺎﻗﺪﻣﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻳﺎﺕ
ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻫﻤﺘﻪ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻤﺮﺑﻊ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ
ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ .
ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﻣﺎﺩﻳﺎً ﻓﺈﻥ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻜﻠﻒ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻤﺮ ﺑﺄﺯﻣﺔ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔ
ﺻﻌﺒﺔ ﻭﻳﺮﻳﺤﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻌﺐ ﻭﻋﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ .
ﻻﺑﺪّ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺴﻴﻖ ﻣﻊ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻜﻮﻓﻲ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻻﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻤﺎ
ﻋﺪﺍﻭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﺛﻤﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺳﺮ ﺍﻷﻛﺒﺮ
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					



شوفو نوعية دا 

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل 

كلامك للوالى انو مفروض يدعم و يدفع ليه ما بتقولوا لمحمد جعفر قريش و نادر مالك ؟ 

كتاباتك الفطيرة اللى ما بقراها ليك زول دي ما بتعمل منك صحفي كبير 

الوالى مشى و ما كتابتك دي هي اللى بتلزموا انو يدعم او ما يدعم 

كلم محمد جعفر او نادر مالك يدخلو لجنة التسيير و يبقوا مع الرجال اللى تحملوا التكليف و ما عندهم قروش 

صحافة شنو دي اللى تعرض خارج الزفة دي 




...ده وكامل سعيد طينة واحدة ..انا ماعارف الوالي ده عامل ليهم شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رذاذ الحروف
احمد محمد احمد
بركات شيخ الأمين!

*ترددت العديد من الأنباء أمس والتي تتحدث عن قرارات متوقع صدورها اليوم وكلها تصب ضد مصلحة المريخ الذي تسعى الدولة لتهميشه إرضاءً للهلال بعد تحركات البرلمان الأخيرة.
*وقديما قيل: العود لو ما فيهو شق ما بقول طق.!!
*وشخصيا منذ أن قرأت تصريحا لشيخ الأمين يساند فيه الهلال وينتقد فيه اتحاد الكرة، توقعت أن تكون هنالك ردة فعل سلبية من الحكومة تجاه اتحاد الكرة.. لأن شيخ الأمين له علاقاته الواسعة التي جعلته يرافق من قبل وفدا رسميا للإمارات.
*وبالطبع من حق شيخ الأمين أن يتدخل لمصلحة النادي الذي ينتمي إليه، وإن كان الرجل يقدم نفسه كقومي حوله مريدوه وأحبابه من الذين ينتمون للناديين..!
*لكننا لا يمكن أن نلوم شيخ الأمين ونغفل أصحاب القرار، لأنه لم يفعل شيئا، كما أن حديثنا مجرد استنتجاج أقرب إلى الحقيقة من الخطأ، واللوم هنا على من يريد أن ينحاز للهلال.
*والانحياز هنا ليس على حساب القانون فقط، ولكنه انحياز يدعو إلى الفوضى ويشجع على اتخاذ القرارات التي تدمر الاستقرار في كل موسم، وانحياز يجعل من المريخ ناديا مهمشا رغم أنه سيد هذه البلد كرويا بعراقته وإنجازاته وبلغة الأرقام التي تؤكد زعامته وتفوقه على أصحاب الصفر الشهير.
*وما يحدث حاليا من مهازل وفوضى في الساحة الرياضية يؤكد أننا بعيدون كل البعد عن التطور والنظام.. وأننا لا نحترم القانون نهائيا ولا نعترف به إلا في الكتب.. لكنه في الواقع غير موجود.
*فهنالك لوائح وقوانين تحكم العمل الرياضي يجب اتباعها إن لم يكن حرفيا فعلى الأقل اتباع الخطوط العريضة في هذه القوانين والنقاط الجوهرية التي لا يمكن انتهاكها حتى ولو بسلطة حكومية.
*لقد سمعنا أمس عن العديد من الحلول المقدمة والتي من بينها استقالة الضباط الأربعة للاتحاد للنجاة من عقوبة الفيفا، وحتى يظهر القرار بعيدا عن التدخل الحكومي.
*وسمعنا عن حل إلغاء الموسم الكروي وحل لجنة الاستئنافات، والكثير من الحلول غير المنطقية التي تسعى الحكومة إليها لإرضاء الهلال.
*وكل الحلول المقترحة ضد المريخ بالكامل، وهذا دليل واضح على الحقارة ودليل على أن من يقفون خلف هذا المشروع المدمر، من الذين يسعون لإرضاء الهلال أو إرضاء شيخ الأمين لا يعرفون قيمة المريخ وقوة جمهوره.
*ومن يظن أن إلغاء الموسم الكروي أو أي حل آخر يمكن أن يرضي الهلال دون الأخذ في الاعتبار مصلحة المريخ فإنه سيكون قد بدأ في صناعة الأزمة وحينها لن يكون هنالك حلا أبدا.
*وإذا كانت الحكومة جادة في حفظ الاستقرار فعليها أن تتدخل بالقانون، فهل هذا المطلب مستحيل..؟ نحن نقول تتدخل بالقانون الذي يرضي الجميع وليس بشيء آخر..!
*أما إن كانت تريد حل مشكلة الهلال على حساب الآخرين فإنها بذلك تستفز شعب الأغلبية الكاسحة وحينها لن يكون هنالك استقرارا بعد اليوم.
*اجتهدوا كما شئتم لإرضاء الهلال أو شيخ الأمين.. ولكن لا تغضبوا المريخاب.
بقايا مداد
*ضعف وزير الشباب والرياضة جعل البرلمان يتدخل من أجل حسم الأزمة دون أن يمتلك البرلمان الصفة القانونية التي تجعله يتخذ موقفه الأخير..!
*ومن حق البرلمان فقط أن يستدعي وزير الرياضة ليحاسبه على تقصيره وعدم ردعه للهلال حتىس اليوم.
*لكن البرلمان تدخل متجاوزا وزير الرياضة، وليته توقف عند هذا الحد ولكن تدخله فيما يبدو سيكون على حساب القانون ونشر الفوضى.
*وعندما يساعد البرلمان على مثل هذا السلوك، فما هي الجهة التي يمكن أن ننتظر منها حماية القانون..؟!
*أزمة الساحة واضحة المعالم والتفاصيل ولا تحتاج إلى كثير من الإنشاء أو النقة التي لا تنتهي..!
*والأزمة باختصار، هنالك أندية تمردت على القانون، تستحق العقاب الرادع وتطبيق القانون عليها..!
*ولو أراد البرلمان بحكم مكانته أن يتدخل فإنه يمكن أن يكون واسطة فقط لتخفيف العقوبات وليس لتحويل مسارها.!
*وما نتابعه حاليا من البرلمان مع الأسف الشديد، محاولة لإجهاض القانون لإرضاء مجموعة من الأندية المتمردة يقودها شخص مثل الكاردينال الذي يبحث عن بطولة.
*شخصيا أتمنى أن يصدر قرار حل الاتحاد، كما يتردد، حتى تعرف هذه الحكومة معنى القانون من الفيفا..!
*وإن كنا نستبعد الإقدام على خطوة حل الاتحاد للتبعات المترتبة على هذا القرار الخطير ولكن كل شيء جائز في السودان.
*وأكثر ما أخشاه حل مجلس الكاردينال لأن ذلك سيمثل خسارة كبيرة للمريخ ومكسبا لا نحبه للهلال..!
*فإذا رحل الكاردينال من يضمن لنا فوز الزعيم في الموسم المقبل بثنائية الدوري والكأس؟.. لكن في وجود العشوائي فإن المريخ حتما سينال كل البطولات المحلية.
*وأبلغ دليل أن المريخ قدم أسوأ مواسمه المحلية من حيث النتائج هذا الموسم وتوج أيضا بلقبي الكأس والدوري، ولولا الكاردينال لما فاز الزعيم بهذه السهولة وربما وجد مشقة في الجمع بين البطولتين.
*لذلك بقدر رغبتنا في إنهاء أزمة الموسم الكروي بسلام فإننا أيضا نخشى حل مجلس الكاردينال.
*ولا أظن أن هنالك ضررا يمكن أن يقع على المريخ أكثر من رحيل كردنة عن الوصيف الخفيف.
*ولو على الثنائية فإن المريخ يمكنه أن يهدي الهلال بطولة، بس كردنة ده ما يمشي لأنو ما بتعوض..!
*أسوأ من المواقف المعادية للمريخ، موقف لجنة التسيير التي تتفرج على الأزمة كأن الأمر لا يعنيها في شيء.
*مع أن كل (الجوطة) التي يشهدها الوسط الرياضي والتدخل الحكومي سببه المريخ ورغبة الحاقدين عليه في سلبه حقه الذي ناله بالقانون وبعرق لاعبيه.
*ولا ندري متى ستتحرك لجنة أسامة ونسي حتى توضح موقفها للرأي العام من الحلول التي يتحدث عنها الشارع الرياضي وكلها حلول تضر بالنادي.
*وما نخشاه أكثر أن توافق هذه اللجنة المعنية بقرار حكومي على قرارات الحكومة الظالمة للزعيم.
*ولا نستبعد نهائيا أي موقف سلبي من قادة اللجنة باعتبار أن الغالبية منهم أبناء الحكومة ويمكنهم أن يبصموا على قراراتها بهدوء حتى لو كانت ضد مصلحة النادي.
*والصمت المعيب الذي تمارسه لجنة التسيير حاليا يفتح الباب أمام أي احتمال.. وكلو وارد من لجنة ونسي.
*بالأمس بدأ المريخ إجراءات مخالصة لإنهاء التعاقد مع العاجي ديديه بالتراضي.
*ولولا عادل أبوجريشة، حسبما علمنا، لكان ديديه الآن في المطارز.. ولكن أبوجريشة رفض سفر اللاعب لأن الفريق لديه مباراة معلنة بعد الغد.
*وإنهاء التعاقد مع ديديه الذي قام المريخ بشراء كرته في مايو الماضي قرار أغرب من غريب.
*لأن ديديه حتى وإن طلب الرحيل لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه بعد الموسم المتميز الذي قدمه ولو واصل مع الفريق يمكن أن يقدم الأفضل.
*والمستوى التصاعدي الذي ظل يؤدي به العاجي يؤكد أنه في حاجة فقط للمزيد من التجارب حتى يقدم الكثير.
*المحير في الأمر موافقة غارزيتو على الاستغناء عن ديديه وهذا ما يجب أن يترك مليون علامة استفهام ويقدم عشرات التفسيرات.
*وفي رأيي أن موقف غارزيتو المتساهل في إطلاق سراح ديديه، يكشف عن تخطيط سري لهذا المدرب.
*وعلى الأرجح أن المدرب الفرنسي، الذي غير فجأة رأيه في ديديه، ربما يكون قد وجد عرضا من أحد الأندية ويريد إنهاء علاقة ديديه بالمريخ حتى يكون برفقته في النادي الجديد.
*وحديث المدرب الفرنسي بالأمس عن عدم اتفاق المريخ معه وأن الأمور مازالت غامضة يبين أيضا أن هنالك مستجدات ربما تقوده للرحيل.
*والطريقة غير الكريمة التي ظل يتعامل بها غارزيتو وحرصه المستمر على مصالحه الشخصية تفرض الحذر من الاستجابة لطلب ديديه.
*ولا تستبعدوا نهائيا أن يكون المدرب الفرنسي قد اتفق مع الهلال (تحت تحت) ويريد أن يسرق ديديه بحثا عن عمولة جديدة.
*وغارزيتو في النهاية يمتلك الحق في الرحيل واختيار النادي الذي يقدم له عرضا أفضلز. لكن يجب عدم الاستجابة لطلب ديديه بالاستغناء عنه.
*لجنة التسيير في حاجة ماسة إلى لجنة تسيير، حتى تقودها في فترة التكليف.
*لكن الاعتماد على لجنة ونسي ماديا وإداريا سيقود المريخ إلى الهاوية.
*على الحكومة أن تسعى للحلول التي تحفظ الاستقرار بعيدا عن ظلم أحد الأندية.
*وإرضاء الهلال على حساب المريخ سيكون حلا قاسيا، يضع الحكومة في مواجهة شعب المريخ بالكامل.
*وإن ارتضت الحكومة هذا الحل، فعليها أن تفعل ما تشاء..!
*لكنها ستجد من يقول لها لا.. ومليون لا..!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ ينهي التعاقد مع ديديه بالتراضي.. وأبوجريشة يمنع سفر الإيفواري

توصل مجلس إدارة المريخ لاتفاق مع محترفه الإيفواري ديديه ليبري لإنهاء تعاقده مع النادي بالتراضي.. وحسم اللاعب ووفد المريخ كافة الإجراءات المتعلقة بإنهاء التعاقد والتوقيع على المخالصة المالية التي يشترطها الاتحاد لفسخ الاتفاق.. وأبدى العاجي حزنه على وداع المريخ بقوله إنه كان يتوق الاستمرار مع الفريق لفترة قادمة.. مشيراً إلى أن فترته مع المريخ من أزهى الفترات التي قضاها متنقلاً بين الأندية التي لعب لها رغم قصرها.. وأنه لن ينساها خاصة مشواره الأفريقي.. وتمنى ديديه التوفيق للفرقة الحمراء.. وشكر مديره الفني الفرنسي غارزيتو على ثقته فيه التي أوصلته للعب في أحد أكبر الأندية الأفريقية.
من جهة أخرى رفض الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس لجنة التسجيلات بالمريخ سفر الإيفواري ديديه ليبري إلى بلاده بسبب مباراة نهائي الممتاز أمام الهلال.. وطلب أبوجريشة من اللاعب تأجيل سفره ليوم السبت.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
رسالة في بريد الصدى


استقالة المهندس عبدالقادر همد

* الأخ همد المساعد الأسبق لرئيس نادي المريخ وعضو لجنة التسيير الحالية والذي قدم استقالته لاسباب ذكرها في خطاب استقالته والتي اطلعت عليها في الصحف الصادرة صباح الامس.

* والأسباب هي كما ذكر انه تعرض لسيل من الشتائم والاساءات بعد ان صدح برأيه الواضح والصريح في اداء وسلوك الفرنسي غارزيتو وهذا في تقديري يتنافى مع ما نردده نحن في نادي المريخ.

* اختلاف الرأي فينا يجعل المريخ اقوى.

* غارزيتو شخص خلافى بدليل ان مجتمع المريخ منقسم في قرار بقائه او ذهابه.

* همد من ضمن الفئة التي تعتقد ان ذهابه افضل وهذا رأيه وعلينا احترامه.

* عرفت الأخ همد عن قرب فقد عملنا سنيين عددا في قطاع المنشآت في نادى المريخ قبل وبعد ثورة المنشآت والتي كان الأخ همد احد فرسانها مع بقية الاخوة عادل محمد عثمان وعبدالسلام العجيل وفاروق شيخنا وعمر يوسف وكمال حسن الطاهر وجمال برهان وبدرالدين الأمين وآخرين كثر.

* كان همد اكثرنا عطاء ومبادرة وكان رجل المهام الصعبة في هذا القطاع وكلما واجهتنا مشكلة عصية على الحل ان يتصدى لها همد ويجد لها الحلول السريعة سواء ان كان بوصفه الوظيفي او بماله وهذه شهادة من التاريخ.

* قد يكون الأخ همد حادا في بعض القضايا وهذة طبيعته وتركيبته البشرية.

* ولكن لا يستطيع اي شخص ان يزايد في حبه حد الوله لعشق المريخ وخدمته له بتجرد ونكران ذات ووقوفه بكل صرامة تجاه كل من يحاول ان يقلل من شأن المريخ العظيم.

* اعتقد ان ذهاب همد بعطائه وخبرته المتراكمة يمثل خسارة للعمل الاداري في المريخ وعلينا ان نقدم الدعم والمساندة لكل من يتقدم للعمل في الظروف الحالية كما علينا ان نقدم الشكر والعرفان لكل من أسهم وقدم وقته وماله وفكره لهذا الصرح العظيم حتى لا يقال عنا اننا أمة جاحدة لا تقدر عطاء أبنائها.

مهندس فياض احمد اسماعيل

عضو مجلس الشورى المريخي

آخر الأصداء

* توسم الكل خيراً في القرار الأخير للجنة التسيير المريخية بإعادة التجديد للمدرب غارزيتو وابنه أنطونيو لمدة عام.

* الا ان إصرار غارزيتو على ابعاد المحترف الغاني اوكراه واعارته هو بمثابة دليل قاطع بأن غارزيتو يضمر حقدا دفينا للاعب اوكراه.

* ولكن ما ذنب المريخ في كل هذا العداء المستمر لاكثر من نصف الموسم.

* المدرب هو بمثابة الاستاد والمربي فلماذا لا يتعامل غارزيتو مع واكراه بمثلما يتعامل مع ابنه أنطونيو.؟

* وهل ما ذكره محسن سيد بالأمس عن ان ابعاد اوكراه وكوفى لأنه لم يستفد من العمولة؟

* يحق لمجلس الإدارة التدخل في الشأن الفني اذا رأى في ذلك ضرراً للمريخ.

* في قضية الموسم كل الاحتمالات واردة.

* يمكن ان يصدر قراراً لا يتوقع أي شخص ويمكن ان يتأخر اصدار القرارات ويمكن ان تكون القرارات قد صدرت ويتم تأخيرها لمصلحة معينة.

* الا ان الأرجح ان يتم اصدار القرار وفق القانون وليس بتجاوز القانون.

* اذا حدث أي تجاوز في القانون فابشروا بتكريس الفوضى في كل الأعوام القادمات.

* وفي القانون لا يوجد قرار يرضي كل الأطراف والمريخ يقف في صف القانون.

* هل صحيح أن الثنائي المدهش علي جعفر والريح علي يواصلان التمارين مع المريخ.

* وهل لا زال اللاعب عمر بخيت مقيداً في كشوفات المريخ؟

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوف سايد
حسن محجوب
همسة في اذن ونسي

* أعلم بأن طعم الحقيقة مر المذاق وان مهام لجنة التسيير المريخية في هذا الوقت الحرج عصية وتحتاج لجهود كل المريخاب وان اصدار القرارات يحتاج الى معاونين من خارج المجلس تعينكم في هذه المرحلة الحرجة من تاريخ المريخ.

* نعيب عليكم هذا الصمت المطبق فانتم وحدكم تملكون فك الرموز التي استعصت وانتم وحدكم في يدكم لغز أزمات المريخ الحالية وللأسف الشديد طيلة الفترة الماضية لم نسمع أي جديد خلاف الوعود البراقة والتصريحات الخنفشارية.

* أهم نقطة حتى الآن لم تحسم وهي التعاقد مع غازريتو واتمنى وهذه اماني كل المريخاب الخلص الذين تهمهم مصلحة المريخ ان لا تتم.. فيقيني بأن صفقة التعاقد مع غارزيتو هي صفقة فاشلة تحمل بذور فناءها لحظة التوقيع معه.

* صرحت قبل عدة ايام بأن اللجنة الخماسية أوصت بتجديد تعاقد غارزيتو ونحن بدورنا في مجلس الإدارة وافقنا على ما ذهبت إليه اللجنة التي فوّضناها ولكن هذا لا يعني أن تجديد تعاقد غارزيتو انتهى تماماً والأمر رهين بالموافقة على التفاصيل المالية وعلى العرض الذي سيقدمه مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لغارزيتو واذا أبدى الفرنسي موافقته واستعداده لتجديد تعاقده بالتأكيد سنقابل هذه الخطوة بارتياح بالغ لأننا لا ننشد غير الاستقرار الفني لفريق الكرة وتقدمه للأمام.

* قبلتم شروط غارزيتو التعسفية وقمتم بزيادة راتبه وابنه الذي يعتبر خميرة عكننة منذ قدومه للمريخ والرأي عندي أنكم سوف تندمون اشد الندم اذا قمتم بالتجديد لغارزيتو لعام آخر وابنه استجابة لصراخ بعض الجماهير وقليل من الاقلام الحمراء التي تنظر لجانب واحد من غارزيتو وهو الجانب القاصر الذي يحجب من خلفه جوانب مظلمة وأشد خطراً على استقرار المريخ.

* نحن لا نضرب الكف ولكن قرائن الاحوال تقول بأن غارزيتو يضمر الكثير للمريخ.

وبالتجديد له يمكن ان نقول بثقة انه تم التجديد لمشاكل كبيرة وعدم استقرار سيضرب المريخ بعنف وستتفاقم الخلافات بينه وابنه كل لاعبي المريخ.

* حقيقة اني لا أرى أي ميزة واحدة تجعلك حريص على التمسك بهذا المدرب الفاشل الغريب الاطوار صاحب الشخصية المزدوجة دكتور جيكل اند مستر هايد فهذا المدرب يحب نفسه اكثر من المريخ ويحب اكثر الاخضر الليموني وتهمه مصلحته اكثر من مصلحة المريخ والدلائل كثيرة.

* دكتور جيكل او غارزيتو مدرب مزاجي يعشق الازمات وبارع جدا في ايجاد المبررات ويمكن ان يلحس كلامه في ثانيه.. وتصرفاته غريبة ادفع نصف عمري واعرف لماذا قام باخراج مهاجميه ديديه وكوفي في مباراة مازمبي المصيرية .. سؤال فعلا مفروض ان تسأله قبل ان تتعاقد معه.

* يقيني بأن انسحاب الهلال من المنافسة وهو متقدم على المريخ بست نقاط انقذ غارزيتو من فضيحة كبرى فهذا الممرن كان سيخرج من مولود البطولات بدون حمص فلا هو حصد الممتاز ولا طال البطولة الافريقية.

* سيدي رئيس الكيان الشامخ والارخبيل الجميل يجب ان تدرس قرارتك بحكمة خاصة امر التعاقد مع المدرب الذي يضمر الكثير وان تستمع الى تلك الاصوات التي ترى في التجديد لهذا المدرب كارثة حقيقية ستضرب استقرار المريخ.

* القرار قراركم وأعلم بأنكم مازلتم سنة أولى ادارة وتحت تأثير حيرة البدايات.. وان من يدفعكم للتعاقد مع هذا المدرب سوف يضعكم في مأزق من الصعوبة الخروج منه لابد ان تقدر لرجلك قبل الخطوة في موضعها.

* الطريقة الغريبة التي يتعامل بها غارزيتو معكم تفرض عليكم الحذر منه.

* كيف يريد التخلص من كوفي وهذا اللاعب هو وراء كل انتصارات المريخ.

* اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
تسييس الرياضة وأرقام كوفي

*   إنه العبث بعينه وبتر جميع أوصال القوانين والتشريعات في دولة لا تحتاج لتلك الممارسات بقدر ما تفتقد للحياد وممارسة الأدوار السياسية بعيداً عن فقه (المجاملة) والإرضاءات والموازنات حتى لا ينفرط العقد وتتناثر حباته بين عشيّة وضحاها، ليلها (مكافأة المنسحب) وصباحها (رفض التغوّل على القانون).

* تلك هي المعادلة التي يجب أن يضعها (ساسة البلاد) في الحسبان ويبتعدوا عن (تسييس الرياضة) وإستغلال السلطات في مجاملة الفريق المدلل متوهمين بوجود أزمة يمكن أن تقود لكارثة رياضية.

* بينما الكارثة الحقيقية ستحدث حال (تدخلت) الدولة في قرارات الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم (الفنية) ولا أعني هنا (الفيفا) بل أعني (المهددات الأمنية) التي ستعقب القرار الذي يطبخ على نار هادئة داخل دهاليز جهات (رسميــــة) ولن أسميها (رئاسية).

* لأن النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية الفريق أول ركن (بكري حسن صالح) توج الأحمر قبل اسابيع بلقب (كأس السودان) رغم تنحّي الهلال عن المواجهة وهو اعتراف رسمي ضمني منه بتواصل الموسم الكروي بالبلاد وليس (الإلغاء).

* ما يحدث الآن هو (ورطة) أقحم الهلال نفسه فيها بمعاونة الامل والميرغني (الهابط) وبات يبحث عن مخارج لها بخطب ود الرئاسة للتدخّل وارغام الإتحاد على التنحي وإلغاء الموسم الرياضي بالبلاد.

* يا سلام، منافسة لم يتبق منها سوى مباراة وحيدة وانسحبت (ثلاثة) أندية فقط من (5) مباريات حيث غاب الهلال عن لقاءين والأمل عن مباراتين بينما غاب المتذيّل الهابط (الميرغني) عن لقاء واحد لم يقدّم أو يؤخّر في المنافسة تُلغى!!.

* هذا غير (نسف) موسم الدوري العام المؤهّل للدوري الممتاز وهضم حقوق أندية مثل الأمير والأهلي عطبرة والمريخ نيالا والتي صرفت وأنفقت لأجل الوصول لهذه المنافسة.

* لأجل ذلك يُلغى الموسم الرياضي وتذهب جميع المباريات التي أجريت أدراج الرياح وتهدر أموال البث والتسويق وصرف التسجيلات لأجل عيون أندية (تحاول لي ذراع القانون) بحجج واهية وقضايا جوفاء !

* أضف إلى ذلك ان أي قرار يقضي بإلغاء الموسم أو (حل) الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يعني إشاعة الفوضى والتكريس لرد الحق بطرق لن تعجب قادة الدولة لتسييسهم للرياضة وتغوّلهم على القوانين.

* ما ناله المريخ من حقوق جاء وفقاً لقانون واضح وصريح وما يسعى لنيله كل من الأمل والهلال لن يخرج من إطار (الجودية) و والتغوّل على صلاحيات جهات احتلت مقاعدها بالإنتخاب والبحث عن مخرج من الورطة.

كوفي والأرقام الأفريقية

* مازالت الأنباء الصحفية تتباين حول مواصلة الغاني كوفي من عدمها مع المريخ خلال الموسم المقبل خصوصاً عقب اتفاق لجنة التسيير مع الفرنسي غارزيتو على التمديد.

* غارزيتو وضع الغاني كوفي على لائحة الإنتقال خلال فترة التنقلات التكميلية وطالب باستبداله ولكنه اصطدم بقوانين منع التجنيس وضيق فترة التعاقدات النصفية.

* سمعنا بخبر اتفاق المريخ مع النادي الغاني بشأن الحصول على بطاقة الغاني ولكن ما تشهده ساحة الإنتقالات الحمراء تشير للإستغناء عن الغاني الموهوب.

* دعونا من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ولنطالع فقط أرقام الغاني الافريقية مع المريخ منذ الدور التمهيدي وحتى نصف نهائي البطولة.

* صنع كوفي الهدفين الأول والثاني لبكري المدينة وضفر على التوالي في مباراة عزّام في أمدرمان.

* أحرز الهدف الثاني في مرمى كابو سكورب الأنجولي بأمدرمان في دور ال 32.

* في دور المجموعات صنع الهدف الملغي لشيبوب في مرمى اتحاد العاصمة، وصنع هدف التعادل الذي أحرزه سلمون في مرمى وفاق سطيف.

* صنع الهدفين الأول والثاني في مباراة مولودية شباب العلمة بالجزائر.

* أحرز الهدف الأول للمريخ في مرمى مازمبي الكونجولي في الدور نصف النهائي.

* يتقن تنفيذ ضربات الزاوية والكرات الثابتة والعرضيات وشكّل جبهة هجومية يسرى قوية للمريخ.

* حاجة أخيرة كده :: مع الرأي الفني برضو !!!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع
هيثم كابو
جمعة (الذهب) والهروب بلا سبب ..!

* الذهب المشار إليه في العنوان أعلاه قد يكون (ذهب الكأسات التلاتة)، ويمكن أن يكون أيضاً (ذهب) إلى غير رجعة رافعاً رأية (الحردان) وطالباً (التدخل الحكومي) على أبواب الوزارات، ومتوسلاً للجنة الشباب والرياضة بالبرلمان ..!

* هلال (أهلية الرياضة والحركة الوطنية) ظل يلهث خلف لجان (الجودية)، ويطرق كل الأبواب الرسمية متعشماً في (تدخلات حكومية) ..!

* قال الاتحاد كلمته : (مباراة القمة في موعدها يوم غدٍ الجمعة بالقلعة الحمراء، وعلى المتضرر من سيادة حكم القانون الركض خلف البرلمان والوزراء) ..!

* ضغوط كبيرة واجهت الاتحاد العام وتمسكه بالقانون جعله يستعيد بعضاً من هيبته المفقودة لينظر له الناس بعين الإحترام ..!

* لو كان الهلال (صاحب قضية) فعليه التوجه للمحكمة الرياضية ..!

* الحردان كلمو يقع لوزان ..!

* هلال (الحركة الوطنية) وضع آماله في لجان البرلمان، و(ولى ظهره للوزان) .!

* مضت (24) ساعة من الفترة الزمنية التي حددها الكاردينال وقال انها ستحمل خبراً ساراً لجمهور الهلال ينهي الأزمة تماماً ..!

* (الخبر السار) سيأتيكم غداً عندما نحتفل بكأس السودان و(درع الانسحاب) وبطولة الدوري الممتاز، ونبتهج بما حققناه هذا العام في دوري الأبطال بكل الفخر والهيبة والإعزاز .!

* (الخبر الأكيد) قالوا (الفرق الحردانة) اتغشت .. والمغسة الشديدة كاتلا الوصيف ما اتفشت .. !

* كان الاتحاد العام رحيماً بالهلال أكثر من اللازم وهو يحول (قرار هبوطه) للجمعية العمومية مع أن حسم (البردلب) بيد مجلس الإدارة، و(لن ننساكم يا كاردينال الأخبار السارة) ..!

* أكد الهلال (هبوطه) للدرجة الأولى وهو يستعد لتقديم أغنية (بردلب أقع) ..!

* ما طار (فريق) وارتفع، إلا كما طار (بردلب وقع) ..!

* جرسك و(زوغك) الخلتني اتكسر فوقك و(بردلب اقع) ..!

* يجب على إدارة المريخ الإعلان عن مهرجان حافل يوم غدٍ الجمعة واستنفار الجمهور وإقامة مباراة احتفالية لنحتفي جميعاً بالثنائية ..!

* وجود أهلي شندي معنا في القلعة غداً يزيد من قيمة الاحتفال ويرفع من ضغط جماعة الانسحاب، و(البركة في الأرباب) ..!

* غداً ليلة التأكيد على سيادة القانون .. غداً نلتقي في القلعة الحمراء لنؤكد أن الفرق الكبيرة لا تعرف الهروب والانسحاب، و(سيظل الفرار ماركة مسجلة باسم الهلال) .!

* نناشد كتائب (الأولتراس) بمختلف المسميات، والجوارح، ولجنة التعبئة وساس وأساس، وتجمع الروابط، والمريخ يسع الجميع، وكل التنظيمات الجماهيرية الحمراء بأن تستنفر قواعدها للحضور غداً حتى تقول كلمتها وتحمي القوانين وأهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية ..!

* هرب الوصايفة من مقابلة المريخ خوفاً وافتعلوا أزمة من العدم وجمهورهم المغلوب على (صفره) صدق ما صدّره له الإعلام الأزرق من وهم ..!

* ليس من حق الهلال التمثيل الأفريقي العام القادم، ونادي الخرطوم الوطني لن يتنازل عن حقه في تمثيل السودان ببطولة الكونفدرالية و(الموضوع واضح والقوانين ظاهرة ولا تحتاج لجمعية عمومية) ..!

* إن كانت الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد ستدوس على القوانين فعليها أن تعلم أن المريخ لن يقبل بأساليب (الهمبتة) والفساد ..!

* ماذا سيفعل الكاردينال عندما ترفع الجمعية العمومية يدها للهلال ملوحة بالوداع والفريق يهبط للدرجة الأولى عبر قرار بالإجماع ..!

* وضع الكاردينال الهلال في موقف ضعيف ما بين استدرار عطف (لجان الجودية)، والجلوس المهين في انتظار رحمة الجمعية العمومية ..!

* افتعل الوصايفة أزمة مصنوعة بلا سبب، وعليهم ربط الأحزمة للهبوط، فالهلال على بعد أمتار من (البردلب) ..!

* وهروبك و(زوغك) الخلوني (أشمت) فوقك و(بردلب) تقع ..!

* أمانة ما وقع (غافل) ..!

* والأخبار يا كردنة ما بتسر و(القافل يجر) ..!

* (زاغت) فلما أستحكمت حلقاتها، كم من (صفر) فاتا ..!

* ناس معزتنا الما بنريد غيرهم رحلوا خلونا حليلهم ..!

* أكد كردنة بقرارت مجلس إدارته العنترية أنهم فعلاً القوة (العشوائية) الضاربة ..!

* تواصلت مباريات الدوري بصورة أكثر من عادية، وخرج الهلال من الموسم (صفر) اليدين ..!

* اتصفري ..!

نقوش متفرقة

* هل اجتمع المهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس لجنة تسيير نادي المريخ مع رئيس البرلمان أو أحد قياداته ؟؟ سؤال ينتظر اجابة عاجلة لأننا لم نفهم المغزى من توجيه الشكر لونسي في بيان البرلمان ..؟

* المريخ (شورى وأقطاب وإعلام وجمهور) مع سيادة القانون .. و(يا ونسي قصة الشكر دي شنو) ..؟

* إن كانت (لجنة التسيير) ليست لديها ميزانية، فعلى أقل تقدير يجب أن تكون لديها شفافية ..!

* الشفافية تتطلب من ونسي وضع النقاط فوق الحروف لأن المريخ لن يكون (كبش ترضية) أو (ضحية) حتى ولو خرجت (السيناريوهات المدبرة)  تحت غطاء (الجمعية العمومية) ..!

* سيبكم من مهازل ناس (الفول فولي والصفر صفري) وبكرة نتلاقى في القلعة بدري ..!

نقش أخير

* القال ليك الهلال مشغول بالقوانين روج أكبر أكذوبة

القال ليك الهلال ما فريق زوغان أداك صورة مقلوبة !
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليك واضح
محمد الطيب كبور
تشييع اهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية

انكشف امر الهلالاب تماما بشان الشعارات التي ظلو يرفعونها دوما والتي تنادي باهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية وانكشف زييف ادعائاتهم في اول مواجهة حقيقية لهم امام القوانين التي تحكم الرياضة ولم يتركو بابا الا وطرقوه من اجل تغيير الاحداث لصالحهم مع ارسال الرسائل لجماهيرهم بانهم منتصرين لامحالة في ( امر ليس لهم فيه لاناقة ولاجمل ) ولكنهم مضو في امر التصعيد وهم (منتفخين) لانهم يرون انهم فوق الجميع وان ناديهم يستحق معاملة خاصة ويجب الانصياع لاوامره وحتي امنياتة ولم تكفيهم الصافرات المشروخة والتي وهبتهم انتصارات زائفة رفعت رصيدهم في عدد مرات الفوز بلقب الدوري الممتاز مع تزايد سنين (الصفر الدولي ) والذي لم يجدو طريقا لازاحتة لان ( التحكييم الهجين ) وقف لهم بالمرصاد ولم يجدو طريقا لاختراقه ابدا وظل ملازما لهم حتي اقترب عمر فريقهم للقرن واغلب الظن هذا هو الامر الذي يؤرق مضاجع الاهلة فكيف ستكون الاحتفالية ببلوغ القرن دون انجازات خارجية

الازمة التي افتعلها الهلال والتي قادت الكرة السودانية لمنعرج خطير اساسها شعور اهل الهلال بانهم فوق القانون وهذا يتضح من الاسم الذي يطلقونه علي انفسهم (الاسياد) وهو اسم يؤكد ان جنون العظمة تتملكهم والوهم الذي يعيشه الاهلة دعمته مواقف عديده بداءا بقرار الوزير الاتحادي للشباب والرياضة حيدر جلاكوما والذي سعي لايجاد حل لموقف الهلال من خلال تكوين لجنة المساعي الحميدة (الجودية ) والتي اعلنت فشلها الزريع لتعنت ادارة النادي الازرق مع ثبات الاتحاد العام علي موقفه الرافض لتقديم اي تنازلات من شأنها ان تؤثر علي القرارات التي استندت علي حجة القوانين وخرجت وفق اسانيد قانونية من اهل القانون بلجنة الاستئنافات العليا وهو موقف يحسب للاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني والذي تعامل عمل علي انفاذ القوانيين دون استعطاف او محاباة اي نادي ورغم ان الهلال ليس طرفا في الشكاوي الا انه تصدي للامر بكل امكانياتة فقط لاعلاء كلمتة لانة اراد ان يقول انة المتحكم الفعلي في مفاصل كرة القدم السودانية

بعد فشل لجنة المساعي الحميده اتجهو للمفوضية والتي لم تجد اي مخالفات فحولت الامر للجمعية العمومية للاتحاد العام ثم كانت فرحة اهل الهلال (المنادين باهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية) كبيرة جدا وهم يرون الامر علي طاولة البرلمان وطفقو يروجو لشائعات حل الاتحاد العام والغاء الموسم الرياضي وناشد الاعلام الازرق وزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي بضرورة استخدام صلاحياتة لاحداث التغيير في الراهن الرياضي بما يتناسب مع مصالحهم لانهم وعدو جماهيرهم بالانتصار في هذه الازمة وترويض الجميع ووصلت مطالبهم حتي المناشدة لرئاسة الجمهورية بالتدخل لوضع نهاية للازمة وبالامس افضي اجتماع الاتحاد العام الي احترام كافة القرارات السابقة وتحويل الامر للجمعية العمومية التي ستنعقد في يوم 24 من الشهر الجاري والجميع يحتكم للقانون حفاظا علي اهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية الا الاهلة فهم من يريدون تشيعها غير عابئين باي تدخل حكومي في سبيل اشباع رغباتهم بانتصار زائف ارضاءا لغرورهم واحساسهم بانهم سادة وعلي الجميع طاعتهم

اكثر وضوحا

لغة التصعيد التي ظل يتبعها اهل الهلال تؤكد انه لاهم لهم سوي تحقيق انتصار في معركة افتعلوها من اجل تاكيد انهم فوق الجميع

الاتحاد العام اثبت موقفا قويا حفظ به هيبتة وحاكميتة علي كرة القدم السودانية وهو يدعم قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات النهائية

انفاذ القانون علي الجميع يمنع الفوضي ويضع كل فرد في مكانة الصحيح وقد تكون هذه هي نقطة لنهاية عهد (باركوها) فلااجتهاد مع نص هي اللغة التي تعطي كل زي حق حقه

الهلال كادقلي (صاحب الجلد والراس) في مابات يعرف بالازمة لعب مباراتي ملحق السنترليق وامن بقائه بالممتاز بالانتصار بهدفين نظيفين في مباراة العودة عصر الامس بكادقلي

مجرد سؤال

منذ متي تفصل القوانين علي حسب الامزجة ...؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
جنس وهم !!

* من حق الإعلام الهلالي أن يفترض في نفسه الذكاء والدهاء .. ولكن بالتأكيد ليس من حقه أن يفترض فينا التخلف والغباء..
* أمس وعلى نسق كورالي منظم، روّج هذا الإعلام لأخبار غير صحيحة على الإطلاق، زعم في بعضها أن رئاسة الجمهورية استدعت قادة الاتحاد العام وابلغتهم بضرورة حل مجلسهم وحل لجنة الاستئنافات ثم تجميد الموسم!!
* وزعم في (شتلات) أخرى في صحف أخرى أن الرئاسة وجهت الاتحاد بأن يقوم بحل نفسه أو يحل لجنة الاستئنافات ويلغي القرارات الأخيرة التي أصدرتها بحجة أنها السبب في تفجّر أزمة الموسم .. أو يصدر قراراً بتجميد الموسم الكروي!!
* وزعم في فبركات أخرى بعدد من الأعمدة والقروبات الزرقاء أن الرئاسة وجهت الاتحاد العام بأن يدعو لجمعية عمومية تتولى إبطال شرعية لجنة الاستئنافات وإلغاء قراراتها قبل أن تتبنى مشروع قرار يقضي بتجميد الموسم!!
* أما الخبر العجيب والغريب والمريب الذي على ما يبدو اتفقت عليه كل الصحف والأقلام والمواقع الهلالية وعزفت على انغامه الشجية بعض الأقلام الزرقاء، فهو الخبر الذي كان واضحاً من صيغته أنه مبني على تصريحات رئيس ناديها الأخ الكار التي بشّر فيها (أسياد البلد) بأنهم سيسمعون خلال الثمانية وأربعين ساعة القادمة، اخباراً تسعدهم خالص خالص..
* وأكمل الاعلام الهلالي الباقي من عنده وقال إن هذه الأخبار السعيدة تشتمل على الآتي:-
* 1/ حل الاتحاد العام ..
* 2/ حل لجنة الاستئنافات وإلغاء قراراتها الأخيرة..
* 3/ تجميد الموسم وبالتالي لا هبوط ولا صعود..
* يعني الفرق التي تعبت واجتهدت وصرفت طوال الموسم الحالي من دم جوفها حتى تكللت جهودها بالصعود، حقها يروح في غمضة عين وتبقى بالدرجة الممتارة الأندية التي تقاعست ولم تجتهد أو تصرف أو تقدم ما يشفع لها بالبقاء..
* وفي المقدمة يضيع على المريخ كأس الدوري الذي أستحقه عن جدارة واستحقاق بعد الجهود الفنية التي بذلها داخل الملعب، والجهود الإدارية القانونية التي بذلها خارج الملعب ليتساوي بذلك مع النادي الذي هرب من الملعب بحجج واهية وانسحب من المنافسة بدون أي سبب مقنع..
* شفتوا الحلاوة دى كيف??!!
* إي والله … كل هذه الشتلات والفبركات والأخبار غير الصحيحة، وردت في كثير من الصحف الهلالية صباح امس، وصدّقها جميع الهلالاب… وللأسف صدقها بعض المريخاب أيضاً !!!
* وعندما أتى نهار نفس اليوم (أمس) ، وعقد الاتحاد العام اجتماعه.. وأصدر قراراته التي أصدرها.. سقطت ورقة التوت عن كل الشتلات والشائعات.. ولم نجد قراراً واحداً من القرارات التي بشّر بها الكار جماهيره المغلوب على أمرها..
* بل بالعكس أمّن الاتحاد على حاكميته.. وأكّد على قراراته السابقة .. وعلى البرمجة التي أصدرها لمباريات السنترليق.. وأعلن عن قيام مباراة القمة في موعدها يوم غد الجمعة .. مع تحديد يومي 24 و 25 للجمعية العمومية الطارئة..
* هذه القرارات ادهشت الأهلة ، وحيّرتهم حيرة شديدة.
* وظل معظمهم يتساءل من أين جاءت تلك الأخبار التي روّجت لها صحفهم !!!!
* طبعا نحن من جانبنا كنا مطمئنين وواثقين من أن رئاسة الجمهورية لا يمكن أن تكون أصدرت أو ستصدر تلك القرارات التي زعمتها صحف الهلال ..
* وكنا متأكدين أيضاً من أن الاتحاد لن يقبل التنازل عن حاكميته لمنشط كرة القدم في السودان مهما كانت الأسباب..
* والحمد لله حدث ذلك بالفعل.. وجرت مباراة هلال كادوقلي والنهضة ربك عصر امس.. وستجري غداً بإذن الله مباراة القمة في ختام فعاليات الدوري الممتاز..
* وإذا حضر الهلال خير وبركة…. (نرشو) ونشيل الكأس .. وإذا لم يحضر نفوز بالانسحاب، ونتسلم الكاس في كرنفال بديع أعدت له الشركة الراعية (سوداني) عدتها..
* وبعد التتويج تبدأ احتفالات الصفوة الأخيار.. وتطوف شوارع العاصمة في مظاهرات صاخبة رائعة كعادتها دائماً في مثل هذه المناسبات..
* وإن كنت شخصياً قد راهنت من قبل على أن الهلال سيتراجع عن قرار الانسحاب ويحضر لمباراة القمة ، إلا أنني اعتذر الآن بكل شجاعة عن هذا الرهان..
* وسبب اعتذاري أو بالأصح سبب انسحابي من هذا الرهان هو فريق الأمل الذي تأكد هبوطه للاولى بعد تخلفه عن مباراة نيل شندي الأولى ، وتأكيد رئيسه على أنهم لن يلعبوا المباراة الثانية ، الأمر الذي ادخل الهلال في حتة ضيقة، وجعل من المستحيل عليه أن يؤدي مباراة القمة ويخذل الفريق الذي وقف معه وسانده في هذه الأزمة المفتعلة..
* ختاماً التحية لرئاسة الجمهورية .. ولوزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية .. وللجنة الجودية .. وللبرلمان .. لجهودهم الحميدة التي بذلوها من أجل حل القضية في الأطار الذي يحفظ للقوانين هيبتها..
آخر السطور
* بالله عليكم قفوا معي تعظيم سلام لهلال كادقلي الذي ضرب أروع الأمثلة في احترام القوانين.. وامتثل بروح رياضية عالية لقرار لجنة الاستئنافات الذي قضى بخسارته لنقاط مباراه المريخ..
* ولم (يتعنتر) أو يلجأ لقانون الغاب كما فعلت أندية غيره رغم ترتيبه المتأخر في روليت المنافسة الذي كان ينذر بهبوطه إلى الدرجة الأولى..
* حقيقة استحق هذا الفريق بهذا المسلك الحضاري احترامنا وتقدير كل جماهير الرياضه في السودان…
* واستحق بذلك البقاء في الدوري الممتاز عن جدارة بعد فوزه بهدفين على خصمه النهضة ربك في السنترليق عصر أمس..
* له التحية ولمجلس إدارته وجماهيره ولاعبيه … وليت شركة سوداني تفكر في تكريمه في ختام الموسم غداً وتمنحه شهادة الفريق المثالي..
* قال الكار إنهم سيفتحون بلاغات ضد المريخ والاتحاد العام..
* نتحداه أن يفعل ذلك..
* وفي اتجاه آخر نجزم بأنه لن يفعل.
* لو فعل سنعتزل مهنة الصحافة..
*وكفي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاجأ الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم الاتحاد السوداني أمس واستفسره عن إلغاء الموسم التنافسي أو الاتجاه لتجميده وأكد الكاف في اتصالاته بقادة اتحاد الكرة أنه وفي حال عدم اكتمال الموسم أو تجميده لن يسمح للأندية السودانية بالمشاركة في بطولاته في النسخة المقبلة على مستوى الأبطال والكونفدرالية ويتوقع أن يأخذ اتحاد الكرة بكل هذه المهددات حتى يجد المخرج عبر جمعيته العمومية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد العام :مباراة القمة قائمة في موعدها
ليس هناك تتويج

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

اكد عادل دهب عضو الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم قيام مباراة القمة قائمة في موعدها باستاد المريخ وان الاجراءات ستكون عادية واما بخصوص تسليم الكاس وهو متروك للشركة الراعية وكذلك ان مباراة النيل و الامل قائمة الساعة الرابعة باستاد الخرطوم .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كابتن منتخب غانا المحليين ابيكو يمضي االعقودات مع الهلال للعب له لثلاثة مواسم والان في طريقه للاتحاد العام لابداء الرغبة


*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كابتن منتخب غانا المحليين ابيكو يمضي االعقودات مع الهلال للعب له لثلاثة مواسم والان في طريقه للاتحاد العام لابداء الرغبة





 الدرجة الأولى فى ولاية الخرطوم محتاجه لمحترفين ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
بين هلال الجبال وهلال الكاردينال..

* قرارات قوية وشجاعة تلك التي خرج بها الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم بعد اجتماعه بجمعيته العمومية وهو ينسف احلام المتوهمين بالغاء الموسم أو الرضوخ للضغوط المتواصلة عليه لاجراء تسويات وترضيات تخالف القانون .
* معتصم جعفر قفل كل الطرق وأوصد كل الابواب الجانبية التي تهدف الي تغييب اللوائح والالتفاف حول الحقائق وترك بابا واحدا مشرعا ، غير ان هذا الباب يستعصي علي أصحاب الاغراض الغير واضحه .
* قرارات الاتحاد مفادها أن كل من يخطئ لابد وأن يتحمل نتيجة اخطاءه ، ولابد أن يدفع لها الثمن ، وكما قال السيد الوزير في تصريحاته الاخيرة لا كبير علي تطبيق القانون .
* عندما رفض الاتحاد شكاوي المريخ ضد الامل عطبره وضد هلال كادقلي تعالت بعض الاصوات التي تطلب من مجلس ادارة المريخ اعلان الانسحاب من الدوري الممتاز ، غير أن المجلس قرر أن يتعامل بكل الرقي واتجه الي باب الاستئنافات التي اعادت الحق لاهله .
* في لقاء مع السيد جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ في ذلك الوقت من خلال الاذاعة الرياضية صرح انهم لن يلجأو للانسحاب حتي لو تم رفض الاستئناف المتعلق بالشكوتين ، وقال بالنص سنواصل في الطرق القانونية حتي نصل الي اخر مرحلة يمكن الوصول اليها .
* بالمقابل فضل الهلال اللجوء الي اسهل الطرق وفضل الانسحاب علي البحث عن الحق – هذا اذا افترضنا ان له حق أصلا .
* كان بامكان الهلال أن يثير كل النقاط التي يريد اثارتها ويصعد القضية ( هذا علي افتراض أن له قضية ) الي أعلي مستوي يمكن الوصول اليه دون سحب الفريق من الدوري لأنه ببساطه لا يوجد تعارض بين مواصلة اللعب وبين تقديم الشكاوي .
* باي حق ينصب الهلال نفسه وصيا علي العدالة والمساواة والحقوق ، ولأي الاسباب يقحم نفسه في قضية لم يتضرر منها ليتسبب في زعزعة الموسم وفي كل هذه البلبلة ، ومن قال للكاردينال أنه رسالة السماء لأهل الرياضة في السودان والمكلف باصلاح كل ما يراه غير صحيح .
* التحية والتهنئة نسوقها للاخوة الشرفاء في ادارة نادي الهلال كادوقلي اصحاب الحق الاصيل في موضوع شكوي المريخ ، وهم الطرف الذي تضرر بالفعل من جراء خصم نقاطه واعادتها للمريخ لكنهم اذعنوا لحكم القانون وسمعوا لصوت العقل فوجهوا جهدهم لاعداد الفريق لخوض مباراة السنترليق فكان لهم ما ارادوا وحققوا الفوز وبقي فريقهم بالممتاز .
* هلال كادوقلي لم يقم حتي باستئناف قرار اللجنه رغم أنه كان يملك الحق في ذلك ولكن ادارته اعترفت بارتكاب خطأ في تسجيل لاعب جنوبي .
* تبنّي هلال الكاردينال لقضية هلال كادوقلي تذكرني بالمثل الشعبي الذي يقول : أهل البكا غفروا والجيران كفروا .
* لا تزال الامور غير واضحة في شأن التسجيلات المريخية وكل يوم تظهر اسماء جديده من المرشحين للانضمام للفريق كان اخرها هداف فريق ريفربليت الارجنتيني المعروف ،وقبل ذلك مابي موبوتو والذي لايحظي ترشيحه باي دعم من الانصار .
* موبوتو سبق ترشيحه قبل اربعه مواسم للانضمام للمريخ عندما كان في قمة مجده وعطائه وتم رفضه لاسباب نعتقد انها لاتزال قائمة حتي الان ، هذا خلاف انه قد تقدم في العمر .
* أما المالي فونكي سي فقد سبقته الي السودان سيرة ذاتية فقيره وسجل تهديفي لايشرف ، والتهديف هو ما ينقص المريخ وليس شيئا اخر .
* لن ترضي جماهير المريخ عن قرار الاستغناء عن اوكرا وديديه ان لم يكن القادمون افضل منهم ، وسيجد غارزيتو نفسه في اعلي درجات الحرج اذا لم يستطع بدلاء المغادرين اقناع الجماهير بمستوياتهم وأدائهم .
* علي صعيد اللاعبيين المحليين اتمني عودة مرتضي كبير المعار لمريخ كوستي وعماد عبدالله من مريخ الفاشر ، فالاول لاعب جوكر يلعب في خانات الدفاع وفي الوسط والهجوم ، والثاني مدافع ممتاز قدم موسما متميزا مع السلاطين .
* كلمة أخيرة : غدا يتوج الفريق الممتاز بلقب الدوري الممتاز
اخر كلمة : كل الصفوة الاستاد جوة..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل : الاتحاد العام يحدد موعد الجمعية العمومية




*

----------


## kampbell

*حتي المسؤولين عن الرياضه جلافيط و زناطير 

شوفهم خاتين الجلفوط الهاااارب قبل الزعيم اب زرد  

سبحان الله   بلد عفنت من عفانة الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمل العطبراوي والنيل شندي غدا بأستاد الخرطوم في سنترليق الممتاز
.
من المقرر قيام مباراة أياب ملحق سنترليق البقاء أو الصعود لبطولة الدوري الممتاز بين الأمل عطبره والنيل شندي غد الجمعة بأستاد الخرطوم عند الساعة الرابعة والنصف عصر وكان فريق الأمل قد انسحب من مباراة الذهاب بأستاد شندي ولا زال الأمل متمسكا بقراره السابق بالأنسحاب من بطولات الأتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يقرر اجراء اختبارات دقيقة لمحترفيه

قرر المريخ اخضاع المحترفين الذين سيستقبلهم بعد ساعات اخضاعهم لاختبارات دقيقة بواسطة مدرب الفريق الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو من اجل اختيار الافضل للانضمام الي كشوفات المريخ في فترة الانتقالات الرئيسية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مولانا الفاتح مختار : الاتحاد العام لن يستطيع معاقبة الهلال إنزاله للاولي

قال مولانا الفاتح مختار محامي الهلال ان القانون لن يطبق الا على الضعيف والهلال قوي لن يستطيع الاتحاد تطبيق القانون عليه وانزاله للدرجة الاولي وستفرض عليه عقوبات اضافية فقط ونتحدي الاتحاد في اي اجرا غير ذلك اما الامل فانه سيعاقب بالانزال للدرجة الاولي لانه ضعيف اما فيما يتعلق بالقضية اتهم الجمعية بالانحياز للاتحاد والتصويت لصالح قرارات الاستنئافات وقال انهم في الهلال سيقومون بفتح بلاغ ضد بعض حالات التزوير بجانب تصعيد قضيتهم للجنة التحكيم الشبابية جاء ذلك خلال حديثه لاذاعتي هوي السودان خلال حديثه للزميل عوض الجيد الكباشي وقال ان المادة 55 لا يعطي الاتحاد باضافة اعضاء جدد بلجنة الاستئنافات وقال انه تقدموا بشكوى في عدم قانونية لجنة الاستئنافات وتم تحويل القرار للجمعية العمومية وقال ان الجمعية العمومية ستقوم باعلان شرعية لجنة الاستئنافات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخبنا الشاب يواجه نظيره الجزائري أعداديا مساء اليوم بالجزائر
.
يؤدي منتخبنا الوطني للشباب تجربته الأعدادية الاولي بمعسكره الذي يقيمه هذه الأيام بالجزائر أمام منتخب الشباب الجزائري في السادسه من مساء اليوم بملعب عمر حمادي بالجزائر .
وسيخوض المنتخب تجربه أعدادية آخري مع منتخب الجزائري في مقبل الايام .
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*رذاذ الحروف


بقلم | احمد محمد احمد

احذروا هذا اللاعب!
*فوجئت كثيرا بأن يكون اللاعب المالي فونيكي سي الذي يلعب حاليا لنادي صحم العماني ضمن خيارات المدرب غارزيتو في التعاقدات الشتوية الحالية، ولم أندهش عندما علمت أن غارزيتو متمسك بإبرام الصفقة درجة التشدد لأنه يرى فيه اللاعب المنقذ الذي سيقود هجوم الزعيم لإحراز دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
*بدايةً.. دعونا نؤكد أحقية المدير الفني في اختيار اللاعبين وأنه صاحب القرار دون أن نسلب حق الجهاز الإداري في المراجعة والتدقيق والتأكد من حسن الاختيار فنيا والجاهزية طبيا لإكمال الصفقة، لأن التعاقدات تعني دفع ملايين الجنيهات وبالتالي الحذر واجب دون التدخل في اختصاصات المدرب بكل تأكيد.
*وبما أن غارزيتو رشح هذا اللاعب للاحتراف في المريخ فهذا له تفسير واحد أنه واثق جدا من نجاحه ويعرفه جيدا ويعرف إمكاناته الفنية..!
*وبالتالي فإنني أطرح سؤالا واحدا على غارزيتو أتمنى أن ينقله له مجلس الإدارة قبل أن يغوص في تفاصيل هذه الصفقة.. أين ومتى شاهد فونيكي سي ومع أي فريق.!؟
*فهذا اللاعب الذي يريد غارزيتو أن يضمه لكشوفات المريخ، ظل يحوم في دوريات آسيوية بعد أن خرج من مالي قبل 6 سنوات، من إيران إلى الإمارات ثم عمان.. فأين شاهده ولن نقول أين دربه لأن الترشيح لا يرتبط بالتدريب إنما بالمعرفة فقط.
*شخصيا لم أشاهد فونيكي سي لكن جمعت عنه معلومات عديدة، من بعض الأصدقاء.. لأنني كنت أسمع به كاسم، من صديق مقرب إليه كان يسكن معه في مبنى واحد بعجمان عندما كان يلعب في الدوري الإماراتي.
*وقد كان هذا الصديق يحكي لي عن تجارب ومغامرات فونيكي سي الليلية والكثير من المشاكل التي كان يفتعلها، وكان ذلك في وقت سابق، وعن مستواه الفني الذي تراجع لدرجة لا تؤهله للعب في نادي درجة ثالثة بالسودان حاليا.
*وعندما تم طرح اسمه بواسطة غارزيتو عدت إلى هذا الصديق وأبلغته أن المريخ ينوي التعاقد معه صديقه فونيكي سي، وكان رده ضحكة ساخرة ورد لا يصلح للنشر، وسألت ايضا مدربا سبق له أن درب فونيكي ولم يكن رأيه إيجابيا أيضا.
*وقد لعب فونيكي سي للعلم مع فريق مسافي، نادي درجة أولى في الإمارات الموسم الماضي وأحرز معه هدفين فقط قبل أن يتم إنهاء التعاقد معه بعد 3 أشهر فقط من توقيعه.
*ومسافي ناد صغير لدرجة أنه جمد نشاطه هذا الموسم لعدم توفر المال، ومنه انتقل إلى صحم العماني، ويمكن لكل شخص أن يقرأ ما كتبه عنه جمهور النادي العماني والهجوم الذي ظل يتعرض له بسبب تواضع مستواه.
*والأمانة تقتضي أيضا القول غن فونيكي كان لاعبا مميزا في أول مواسمه مع عجمان قبل 4 مواسم وتألق معه بشكل لافت وأحرز معه 23 هدفا وهو يتمتع ببنية جسمانية قوية وطول فارع.
*لكن بعدها تراجع مستواه نتيجة سلوكه وعدم انضباطه.. وتدهور من دوري المحترفين إلى دوري الأولى المتواضع جدا في تقييمه ومكانته والذي لا يهتم به أحد، وحتى في هذا الدوري فشل واستغنى عنه ناد مثل مسافي لا ينافس حتى على صدارة دوري الأولى، فكيف يتم ترشيح مثله للعب بالمريخ.!؟
*وما نقوله عبر هذه المساحة معلومات حقيقية عن اللاعب ومتوفرة ومتاحة لكل شخص، ويمكن التأكد من صحتها.!!
*ونعود لنقول أيضا إن المدرب له الحق في الترشيح لكن القرار بيد الإدارة التي من واجبها أن تعرف أين سيذهب المال الذي ستدفعه.. هل إلى لاعب يفيد المريخ أم سيذهب المبلغ إلى جيب أصحاب المصالح.!!؟
*تأكدوا فقط من ترشيح المدرب، وإن رأيتم فيه خيرا للمريخ تعاقدوا معه.. وإن كان عكس ذلك فابحثوا عن بديله.!
*وكما يقولون صاحب العقل يميز..
بقايا مداد
*لو قال غارزيتو إنه شاهد فونيكي سي قريبا فإنه كاذب لا محالة.. لأن الأخير يلعب في دوريات لا تبث تلفزيونيا..!
*وحتى إن كانت تبث، فهل هنالك من يتابع مباراة في الدوري العماني تجمع صحم والشباب على سبيل المثال.؟!
*لا نريد أن نتدخل في خيارات المدرب ولكن نلفت الانتباه فقط إلى أهمية التأكد من صحة خياراته.
*ومن حق مجلس الإدارة أن يطرح سؤالا بسيطا فقط على المدرب بكل احترام.. أين ومتى شاهدت فونيكي سي حتى تطالب بالتعاقد معه..؟!
*ولاحظوا أنني لم أطلب من المجلس استفساره عن مستواه لأنه من الطبيعي أن يتغزل في إمكاناته الفنية ما دام أنه قام بترشيحه.!!
*ولكن ما نريد أن نعرفه من غارزيتو أن يقدم الأسباب التي جعلته يختار هذا اللاعب وفي أي دوري شاهده حتى يتشدد في التعاقد معه.!؟
*القصة واضحة إلا لمن أبى.. الحكاية كلها سمسرة ومصالح وإذا لم يتم الحذر فإن المريخ سيشرب المقلب من هذه الصفقة.!!
*أما فنيا.. فقد استفسرت أمس مدرب هذا اللاعب في العام الماضي، المغربي إبراهيم بوفود والذي تربطني به علاقة جيدة عن رأيه في اللاعب.
*وعندما أخبرته بأن المريخ يرغب في التعاقد معه اندهش جدا وقال إنه يعرف المريخ جيدا وهذا اللاعب أقل من مستوى الزعيم بكثير.
*وبوفود ليس له مصلحة في الحكم على اللاعب، بل على العكس تربطه به علاقة جيدة وما زال متواصلا معه عبر الهاتف لكنه رفض أن يجامله ولو برأي كاذب فقط.
*وهذا هو الفارق بين مدرب يحترم مهنته ويكون صادقا.. ومدرب لا يفكر إلا في نفسه.
*شخصيا لا أرفض أن يكون المدرب الأجنبي سمسارا فهذه مهنته وهذا تفكيره، لكن يمكن للمدرب أن يقبض عمولته من لاعب يحقق النجاح في الملعب.
*لكن التفكير في العمولة فقط بغض النظر عن نجاح اللاعب من فشله تعامل غير أخلاقي وخيانة للثقة والأمانة.
* الساحة المحلية أصبحت خالية من النجوم المميزين الذين يمكن أن يشكلوا إضافة للأندية.. ويصنعوا الفارق في الموسم المقبل.
*لذلك يجب التركيز على التعاقدات مع اللاعبين الأجانب والتدقيق في الاختيار..!
*والفشل في التعاقد مع الأجانب تكون نتائجه كارثية بالنسبة لكل ناد.. لأن الأجانب يمثلون ركائز أي فريق.
*في التعاقدات الشتوية السابقة سجل الهلال شلة من الأجانب، لكن بطريقة عشوائية لذلك فشلوا ولم ينجح منهم سوى مكسيم.
*لان الكاردينال كان ينظر إلى المطار والصحف ويبحث عن الإشادة.. لكنه لم ينظر إلى اختيار اللاعب الذي يفيد الفريق.
*ولولا أن الهلال واجه فرقا متواضعة في النسخة الأفريقية مع بداية المشوار والدعم التحكيمي الذي وجده لما وصل بفريقه التعبان إلى نصف النهائي.. لكنها أرزاق وأشياء تانية.
*وعلى إدارة المريخ أن تستفيد من تجارب الآخرين الفاشلة وأن تعمل على الاختيار الجيد خاصة أن طموح المريخاب في الموسم المقبل سيكون اللقب الأفريقي.
*لم نهتم كثيرا بالحديث عن أزمة الساحة لعدم وجود جديد يستحق الكتابة والاهتمام..!
*فقط هنالك اجتماع الاتحاد العام الذي يعيش بين نار الضغط الحكومي والمهانة التي ستلحق به لو تراجع عن مواقفه القانونية وقراراته لأجل إرضاء الكاردينال الذي أساء إليهم.
*ودعوة الاتحاد للجمعية العمومية، ربما يكون بها بعض الغموض رغم أن ظاهريا تنفيذ لتوجيهات المفوضية.
*لكن كل السيناريوهات تبقى متوقعة في ظل تدخل الحكومة التي تسعى لمرمطة القانون وتفصيله لمصلحة الهلال.
*الساحة مولعة، ولجنة تسيير المريخ تعيش في عالم آخر كأن الأمر لا يعنيها..!
*نظن أن لجنة التسيير تعتقد أن الوزير كلفها بإعادة قيد أمير كمال وليس تسيير نادي المريخ، فمنذ إبرام هذه الصفقة (عملوا نايمين).!!
*يا عبد التام.. خلوا الكلام وسوقوا المريخ ده لي قدام..!

*لجنة تسيير أم تسييس.. عشان نعرف بس.!!
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*باص وخانة


بقلم | أحمد دندش

(جكّمهُم).. ثم هجمهُم!
*تصريح قوي جداً من الاتحاد العام جاء بالامس على لسان محمد سيد أحمد.
*الجاكومي قال- بحسب ما ورد في الاخبار- انهم سيطبقون القانون ولا كبير عليه ولن يسمحوا بتدخل اي جهة مهما كان حجمها.
*واضاف- لافض فوه – ان الاتحاد قام بتحويل طعن الامل للجمعية العمومية.
*وزاد: (لا تدخل في القرارات وسيتم التأمين عليها، مبينا الاتحاد على قلب رجل واحد ولن يجامل ناديا على حساب آخر وأن القانون ماض وسيطبق ولا كبير عليه).
*واختتم الجاكومي: (من لديه قضية عليه ان يرفعها الى لوزان).
*هييييع..
*عفيت منك يا جاكومي..
*جكمتهُم.. وهجمتهُم..
*خُلاصة القول..
*لا كبير على القانون..
*يا ناس..
*الاتحاد قال بالواضح ما عندو كبير على القانون..
*و(دا الزيت)..
*ما زيت (اللقيمات)..
*دا (زيت الفرامل)..
*القصة بالجد كانت محتاجة لـ(فرملة)..
*الكلام كتر.. والشائعات زادت.. والقوالات ملت البلد.
*كان لازم يحصل (فرملة) و(فرمطة) في نفس الوقت.
*يا ناس اعتصام.. الاسم الجديد لناس اعتماد..
*ديل نحنا..
*ودييييييلك انتو..
*ودا القانون..
*الداير (يجغمز) طوالي (يجغمز)..
*بس بعدين ما يجي ويندم ويقول يا ريت..
*(ياريت) دي اغنية بغنيها ترباس..
*زمن كان ترباس… فعلاً (ترباس)..
*يا جماعة..
*الاتحاد العام بصراحة اثبت قوة شخصيته..
*وردّ على كل المشككين في قوته رداً حاسماً… صارماً… (فارماً).
*الاتحاد وصل مرحلة (الفرم)..
*(فرم) الشيخ..
*يا ابو شيبة..
*الحق..
*في (فرم) في الساحة.!
باص بيني:
*تأمين الاتحاد على قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات يؤكد أن القانون لا يعلى عليه..
باص طويل:
*بكرة كردنة حيطلع لينا بي (وهمة) جديدة.
باص قون:
*غالباً يقول ليك (اللقيمات) طلعت معمولة بـ(خميرة مضروبة).!
خانة:
*وايه الدنيا… غير كلام موزون… وشُوت في القون… وامتثال لحكم القانون.!
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*تألق كبير لجابسون.. أمير كمال يشارك.. والجماهير تهتف لكوفي
ضياء سنهوري
ادى المريخ مساء امس الاربعاء بملعبه في القلعة الحمراء تدريبه الرئيسي لمباراة القمة في ختام مسابقة دوري سوداني الممتاز، المقرر لها غداً الجمعة، وذلك باشراف المدير الفني دييغو غارزيتو والمدرب المساعد والمعد البدني انطونيو الى جانب مدرب الحراس سانتوشي وسط حضور جماهيري كبير.
انطلق المران بعمليات الاحماء المعتادة، تلتها تدريبات بدنية باستخدام الكرة، الى جانب تدريبات تركز على الجانب المهاري.. وبعدها قام الطاقم الفني بتقسيم اللاعبين الى مجموعتين واخضعهم لتدريب تنمية المهارة يتمثل في لعب الكرة بين اللاعبين في ملعب مشابه لملعب الكرة الطائرة، لكن تلعب الكرات بالقدم.. وتنافس في المجموعة الاولى جابسون ومصعب وكوفي ضد علي جعفر وعمر بخيت ومجدي عبد اللطيف، فيما تنافس في الثانية الريح وسيلا وديديه ولاعب الرديف احمد عمر ضد بخيت خميس وامير كمال وديدا ولاعب الرديف وائل حسن.. فيما اخضع مدرب الحراس سانتوشي حارس الرديف الثاني اسامة جياد لتدريبات شاقة وعنيفة شارك فيها انطونيو ايضاً بالتسديد.
بعدها اخضع انطونيو اللاعبين لتدريبات لياقة عبر العلامات، ثم قام الجهاز الفني بتقسيم اللاعبين لثلاث مجموعات.. وضم الاخضر كلا من عمر بخيت وعلي جعفر وجابسون ومجدي.. وتكون البرتقالي من سيلا والريح علي وديديه وكوفي، فيما لعب للاصفر مصعب وبخيت خميس وثنائي الرديف احمد عمر.. محمد علي ميسي.. وتمت التقسيمة في وسط الملعب بين فريقين على أن يخرج الفريق الخاسر بهدف ليدخل الفريق الثالث.. واستمرت التقسيمة لفترة ليست قصيرة، وشهدت تألقا كبيرا للنيجيري جابسون الذي كان النجم الاول في المران.. وسجل عددا من الاهداف الرائعة والصعبة واظهر مهارة عالية في التحكم والتمرير واختتم المران بتدريبات استطالة.
وشهد التدريب مشاركة أمير كمال بعد وصول المنتخب الوطني أمس الثلاثاء وهو الوحيد من الدوليين الذي انضم للتدريبات، كما شارك ديديه في المران الذي شهده جمهور كبير هتف كثيرا أثناء وبعد نهاية التدريب باسم الغاني كوفي.. وطالب الفرنسي غارزيتو باستمراره في الكشوفات بعد الموسم المميز الذي قدمه رفقة الأحمر.
/////////////////////
اختيار 16 لاعبا لرديف المريخ
أجرى فريق رديف المريخ عصر أمس الاختبار الأخير للمجموعة التي تقدمت لاختبارات المراحل السنية بالنادي، وذلك على ملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم.. وخضع 30 لاعبا للاختبار الأخير تحت اشراف البلغاري ايلكوف وبقية مدربي المراحل السنية، وتم اختيار ستة عشر لاعبا منهم، بينما تقرر اخضاع من لم يقع عليهم الاختيار لاختبارات إضافية مع اللاعبين الموجودين في الكشوفات، ليتواجد بعد ذلك في كشف الفريق الأفضل منهم.
منتخب الشباب يواجه الجزائر اليوم
يؤدي المنتخب السوداني الوطني للشباب تجربة ودية عند الساعة الخامسة بتوقيت الجزائر، السابعة بتوقيت الخرطوم، أمام نظيره الجزائري بالجزائر العاصمة، في إطار تحضيراته لبطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا “سيكافا” للشباب، المقررة بأوغندا في يناير من العام المقبل، ويؤدي منتخبنا تجربة ثانية مع الفريق نفسه يوم 24 من نوفمبر الحالي، فيما يغادر لمواجهة رصيفه التونسي 28 منه، على أن يعود إلى الخرطوم يوم 30، لمواصلة برنامجه الإعدادي.
وكان منتخبنا خاض تجربتين أمام نظيره المصري بالخرطوم الأسبوع الماضي كسبهما بنتيجة واحدة 2/ صفر.
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*طالبت لجنة التسيير بنادي المريخ العاصمي إدارة هلال الأبيض بـ500 مليون جنيه سوداني مقابل التخلي عن المهاجم محمد عبدالمنعم عنكبة، الذي يلعب للأخير بصفة الإعارة، ومن جانبهم وافق الهلاليون على مبدأ استمرار اللاعب مع فريقهم، ولكن ليس بهذه القيمة المالية.
على صعيد متصل كان نادي المرخية، أحد أندية الدرجة الثانية بدولة قطر، طلب خدمات “عنكبة” دون الالتزام بمقدم عقد، مع سداد مرتبات يتفق عليها بين الجانبين، ولكن المريخ طالب لاعبه بتمديد عقده لثلاثة مواسم، حتى يتدخل في الصفقة ويكسب من ورائها مادياً، وهي الخطوة التي لم يوافق عليها اللاعب.
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة elsmani ali
					

رذاذ الحروف


بقلم | احمد محمد احمد

احذروا هذا اللاعب!
*فوجئت كثيرا بأن يكون اللاعب المالي فونيكي سي الذي يلعب حاليا لنادي صحم العماني ضمن خيارات المدرب غارزيتو في التعاقدات الشتوية الحالية، ولم أندهش عندما علمت أن غارزيتو متمسك بإبرام الصفقة درجة التشدد لأنه يرى فيه اللاعب المنقذ الذي سيقود هجوم الزعيم لإحراز دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
*بدايةً.. دعونا نؤكد أحقية المدير الفني في اختيار اللاعبين وأنه صاحب القرار دون أن نسلب حق الجهاز الإداري في المراجعة والتدقيق والتأكد من حسن الاختيار فنيا والجاهزية طبيا لإكمال الصفقة، لأن التعاقدات تعني دفع ملايين الجنيهات وبالتالي الحذر واجب دون التدخل في اختصاصات المدرب بكل تأكيد.
*وبما أن غارزيتو رشح هذا اللاعب للاحتراف في المريخ فهذا له تفسير واحد أنه واثق جدا من نجاحه ويعرفه جيدا ويعرف إمكاناته الفنية..!
*وبالتالي فإنني أطرح سؤالا واحدا على غارزيتو أتمنى أن ينقله له مجلس الإدارة قبل أن يغوص في تفاصيل هذه الصفقة.. أين ومتى شاهد فونيكي سي ومع أي فريق.!؟
*فهذا اللاعب الذي يريد غارزيتو أن يضمه لكشوفات المريخ، ظل يحوم في دوريات آسيوية بعد أن خرج من مالي قبل 6 سنوات، من إيران إلى الإمارات ثم عمان.. فأين شاهده ولن نقول أين دربه لأن الترشيح لا يرتبط بالتدريب إنما بالمعرفة فقط.
*شخصيا لم أشاهد فونيكي سي لكن جمعت عنه معلومات عديدة، من بعض الأصدقاء.. لأنني كنت أسمع به كاسم، من صديق مقرب إليه كان يسكن معه في مبنى واحد بعجمان عندما كان يلعب في الدوري الإماراتي.
*وقد كان هذا الصديق يحكي لي عن تجارب ومغامرات فونيكي سي الليلية والكثير من المشاكل التي كان يفتعلها، وكان ذلك في وقت سابق، وعن مستواه الفني الذي تراجع لدرجة لا تؤهله للعب في نادي درجة ثالثة بالسودان حاليا.
*وعندما تم طرح اسمه بواسطة غارزيتو عدت إلى هذا الصديق وأبلغته أن المريخ ينوي التعاقد معه صديقه فونيكي سي، وكان رده ضحكة ساخرة ورد لا يصلح للنشر، وسألت ايضا مدربا سبق له أن درب فونيكي ولم يكن رأيه إيجابيا أيضا.
*وقد لعب فونيكي سي للعلم مع فريق مسافي، نادي درجة أولى في الإمارات الموسم الماضي وأحرز معه هدفين فقط قبل أن يتم إنهاء التعاقد معه بعد 3 أشهر فقط من توقيعه.
*ومسافي ناد صغير لدرجة أنه جمد نشاطه هذا الموسم لعدم توفر المال، ومنه انتقل إلى صحم العماني، ويمكن لكل شخص أن يقرأ ما كتبه عنه جمهور النادي العماني والهجوم الذي ظل يتعرض له بسبب تواضع مستواه.
*والأمانة تقتضي أيضا القول غن فونيكي كان لاعبا مميزا في أول مواسمه مع عجمان قبل 4 مواسم وتألق معه بشكل لافت وأحرز معه 23 هدفا وهو يتمتع ببنية جسمانية قوية وطول فارع.
*لكن بعدها تراجع مستواه نتيجة سلوكه وعدم انضباطه.. وتدهور من دوري المحترفين إلى دوري الأولى المتواضع جدا في تقييمه ومكانته والذي لا يهتم به أحد، وحتى في هذا الدوري فشل واستغنى عنه ناد مثل مسافي لا ينافس حتى على صدارة دوري الأولى، فكيف يتم ترشيح مثله للعب بالمريخ.!؟
*وما نقوله عبر هذه المساحة معلومات حقيقية عن اللاعب ومتوفرة ومتاحة لكل شخص، ويمكن التأكد من صحتها.!!
*ونعود لنقول أيضا إن المدرب له الحق في الترشيح لكن القرار بيد الإدارة التي من واجبها أن تعرف أين سيذهب المال الذي ستدفعه.. هل إلى لاعب يفيد المريخ أم سيذهب المبلغ إلى جيب أصحاب المصالح.!!؟
*تأكدوا فقط من ترشيح المدرب، وإن رأيتم فيه خيرا للمريخ تعاقدوا معه.. وإن كان عكس ذلك فابحثوا عن بديله.!
*وكما يقولون صاحب العقل يميز..
بقايا مداد
*لو قال غارزيتو إنه شاهد فونيكي سي قريبا فإنه كاذب لا محالة.. لأن الأخير يلعب في دوريات لا تبث تلفزيونيا..!
*وحتى إن كانت تبث، فهل هنالك من يتابع مباراة في الدوري العماني تجمع صحم والشباب على سبيل المثال.؟!
*لا نريد أن نتدخل في خيارات المدرب ولكن نلفت الانتباه فقط إلى أهمية التأكد من صحة خياراته.
*ومن حق مجلس الإدارة أن يطرح سؤالا بسيطا فقط على المدرب بكل احترام.. أين ومتى شاهدت فونيكي سي حتى تطالب بالتعاقد معه..؟!
*ولاحظوا أنني لم أطلب من المجلس استفساره عن مستواه لأنه من الطبيعي أن يتغزل في إمكاناته الفنية ما دام أنه قام بترشيحه.!!
*ولكن ما نريد أن نعرفه من غارزيتو أن يقدم الأسباب التي جعلته يختار هذا اللاعب وفي أي دوري شاهده حتى يتشدد في التعاقد معه.!؟
*القصة واضحة إلا لمن أبى.. الحكاية كلها سمسرة ومصالح وإذا لم يتم الحذر فإن المريخ سيشرب المقلب من هذه الصفقة.!!
*أما فنيا.. فقد استفسرت أمس مدرب هذا اللاعب في العام الماضي، المغربي إبراهيم بوفود والذي تربطني به علاقة جيدة عن رأيه في اللاعب.
*وعندما أخبرته بأن المريخ يرغب في التعاقد معه اندهش جدا وقال إنه يعرف المريخ جيدا وهذا اللاعب أقل من مستوى الزعيم بكثير.
*وبوفود ليس له مصلحة في الحكم على اللاعب، بل على العكس تربطه به علاقة جيدة وما زال متواصلا معه عبر الهاتف لكنه رفض أن يجامله ولو برأي كاذب فقط.
*وهذا هو الفارق بين مدرب يحترم مهنته ويكون صادقا.. ومدرب لا يفكر إلا في نفسه.
*شخصيا لا أرفض أن يكون المدرب الأجنبي سمسارا فهذه مهنته وهذا تفكيره، لكن يمكن للمدرب أن يقبض عمولته من لاعب يحقق النجاح في الملعب.
*لكن التفكير في العمولة فقط بغض النظر عن نجاح اللاعب من فشله تعامل غير أخلاقي وخيانة للثقة والأمانة.
* الساحة المحلية أصبحت خالية من النجوم المميزين الذين يمكن أن يشكلوا إضافة للأندية.. ويصنعوا الفارق في الموسم المقبل.
*لذلك يجب التركيز على التعاقدات مع اللاعبين الأجانب والتدقيق في الاختيار..!
*والفشل في التعاقد مع الأجانب تكون نتائجه كارثية بالنسبة لكل ناد.. لأن الأجانب يمثلون ركائز أي فريق.
*في التعاقدات الشتوية السابقة سجل الهلال شلة من الأجانب، لكن بطريقة عشوائية لذلك فشلوا ولم ينجح منهم سوى مكسيم.
*لان الكاردينال كان ينظر إلى المطار والصحف ويبحث عن الإشادة.. لكنه لم ينظر إلى اختيار اللاعب الذي يفيد الفريق.
*ولولا أن الهلال واجه فرقا متواضعة في النسخة الأفريقية مع بداية المشوار والدعم التحكيمي الذي وجده لما وصل بفريقه التعبان إلى نصف النهائي.. لكنها أرزاق وأشياء تانية.
*وعلى إدارة المريخ أن تستفيد من تجارب الآخرين الفاشلة وأن تعمل على الاختيار الجيد خاصة أن طموح المريخاب في الموسم المقبل سيكون اللقب الأفريقي.
*لم نهتم كثيرا بالحديث عن أزمة الساحة لعدم وجود جديد يستحق الكتابة والاهتمام..!
*فقط هنالك اجتماع الاتحاد العام الذي يعيش بين نار الضغط الحكومي والمهانة التي ستلحق به لو تراجع عن مواقفه القانونية وقراراته لأجل إرضاء الكاردينال الذي أساء إليهم.
*ودعوة الاتحاد للجمعية العمومية، ربما يكون بها بعض الغموض رغم أن ظاهريا تنفيذ لتوجيهات المفوضية.
*لكن كل السيناريوهات تبقى متوقعة في ظل تدخل الحكومة التي تسعى لمرمطة القانون وتفصيله لمصلحة الهلال.
*الساحة مولعة، ولجنة تسيير المريخ تعيش في عالم آخر كأن الأمر لا يعنيها..!
*نظن أن لجنة التسيير تعتقد أن الوزير كلفها بإعادة قيد أمير كمال وليس تسيير نادي المريخ، فمنذ إبرام هذه الصفقة (عملوا نايمين).!!
*يا عبد التام.. خلوا الكلام وسوقوا المريخ ده لي قدام..!

*لجنة تسيير أم تسييس.. عشان نعرف بس.!!



غرز نشابو
منشار حديد بس
                        	*

----------


## عبدو

*عنكبه هداف الدوري وهو من ضحايا المدرب لماذا لايعود لاعب في المريخ ماعنكم قروش وتضيعو العيبة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مولانا الفاتح مختار : الاتحاد العام لن يستطيع معاقبة الهلال إنزاله للاولي

قال مولانا الفاتح مختار محامي الهلال ان القانون لن يطبق الا على الضعيف والهلال قوي لن يستطيع الاتحاد تطبيق القانون عليه وانزاله للدرجة الاولي وستفرض عليه عقوبات اضافية فقط ونتحدي الاتحاد في اي اجرا غير ذلك اما الامل فانه سيعاقب بالانزال للدرجة الاولي لانه ضعيف اما فيما يتعلق بالقضية اتهم الجمعية بالانحياز للاتحاد والتصويت لصالح قرارات الاستنئافات وقال انهم في الهلال سيقومون بفتح بلاغ ضد بعض حالات التزوير بجانب تصعيد قضيتهم للجنة التحكيم الشبابية جاء ذلك خلال حديثه لاذاعتي هوي السودان خلال حديثه للزميل عوض الجيد الكباشي وقال ان المادة 55 لا يعطي الاتحاد باضافة اعضاء جدد بلجنة الاستئنافات وقال انه تقدموا بشكوى في عدم قانونية لجنة الاستئنافات وتم تحويل القرار للجمعية العمومية وقال ان الجمعية العمومية ستقوم باعلان شرعية لجنة الاستئنافات





هل يعقل يا مولانا ان تقول القانون يطبق على الضعيف والهلال ليس بالضعيف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

المريخ يرسل التذاكر لستة لاعبين اجانب

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قام المريخ امس بارسال التذاكر لستة لاعبين اجانب وذلك تمهيدا لدخولهم السودان للخضوع للاختبارات الطبية للتسجيل في كشوفات المريخ بينهم بن منصور وموبوتو و سيكون في إستقبالهم عادل ابوجريشة وادارة الكرة في المريخ و يجدر ذكره ان السداسي جاء بترشيح من مدرب المريخ دييغو غارزيتو



************
مجلس ماعندو قروش جايب محترفين لزوم الفشخره ولا شنو 
مجلس عجز عن تسجيل حمدى لضيق ذات اليد 
المحترفين ديل يسجلهم بى ونيسو ولا بسماحة حديثو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مولانا الفاتح مختار : الاتحاد العام لن يستطيع معاقبة الهلال إنزاله للاولي

قال مولانا الفاتح مختار محامي الهلال ان القانون لن يطبق الا على الضعيف والهلال قوي لن يستطيع الاتحاد تطبيق القانون عليه وانزاله للدرجة الاولي وستفرض عليه عقوبات اضافية فقط ونتحدي الاتحاد في اي اجرا غير ذلك اما الامل فانه سيعاقب بالانزال للدرجة الاولي لانه ضعيف اما فيما يتعلق بالقضية اتهم الجمعية بالانحياز للاتحاد والتصويت لصالح قرارات الاستنئافات وقال انهم في الهلال سيقومون بفتح بلاغ ضد بعض حالات التزوير بجانب تصعيد قضيتهم للجنة التحكيم الشبابية جاء ذلك خلال حديثه لاذاعتي هوي السودان خلال حديثه للزميل عوض الجيد الكباشي وقال ان المادة 55 لا يعطي الاتحاد باضافة اعضاء جدد بلجنة الاستئنافات وقال انه تقدموا بشكوى في عدم قانونية لجنة الاستئنافات وتم تحويل القرار للجمعية العمومية وقال ان الجمعية العمومية ستقوم باعلان شرعية لجنة الاستئنافات



*************
خربانا من كبارا 
بالله دا كلام مولانا طيب نحن لايمين الكرتونه لى شنو 
(والله لو سرقت فاطمه بنت محمد لقطع محمد يدها )
هل كانت فاطمه ضعيفه ليطبق عليها القانون   مخيّر الله 
اذا كان هذا منطق حامى القانون فماهو منطق السفيه؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الأهلي المصري يفاضل بين المريخ والترجي بعد اعتذار اهلي دبي
يفاضل مسؤولو النادي الأهلي المصري بين اللعب ودياً مع المريخ السوداني والترجي التونسي لخوض لقاء تجريبي يوم 2 كانون الاول/ ديسمبر المقبل في معسكر الفريق الأحمر بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، خلال الفترة بين 27 تشرين الثاني/ نوفمبر الحالي إلى 7 كانون الاول/ ديسمبر المقبل.وتلقى النادي الأهلي تأكيدات من الشركة المنظمة لمعسكر الفريق الأحمر بالإمارات بإلغاء ودية الفريق مع الأهلي الإماراتي المقررة يوم 6 كانون الاول/ ديسمبر المقبل لانشغال فريق أهلي دبي بخوض مباريات الدوري الإماراتي.وقرر مسؤولي الأهلي تأجيل ودية الصفاقسي التونسي إلى يوم 6 كانون الاول/ ديسمبر المقبل على أن تقام المباراة الودية الآخرى يوم 2 من نفس الشهر أمام المريخ السوداني أو الترجي
                        	*

----------

